# Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017



## ulli1958m (2. Januar 2017)

_*Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*_
*(* *Wenn möglich mit Gewässer, Bild, Längen & Gewichtangaben )


**Viel Glück und einen guten Start* #6

_*Gruss
Ulli *_|wavey:


----------



## Fattony (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ein Monat ohne Fische? Wohl alles zugefroren?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Fattony schrieb:


> Ein Monat ohne Fische? Wohl alles zugefroren?



Ich gehe jeden Tag mit Hund am See vorbei, keine Chance !


----------



## Fattony (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Bei mir fängt der Hausbau in 2 Monaten an.. Will dieses Jahr wenigstens 1-2 Mal angeln gehen.. Da wäre es mir recht, wenn es bald auftaut..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Fattony schrieb:


> Bei mir fängt der Hausbau in 2 Monaten an.. Will dieses Jahr wenigstens 1-2 Mal angeln gehen.. Da wäre es mir recht, wenn es bald auftaut..



Wenn die Temperaturen bei mir so bleiben ist der See in 2-3 Tagen wieder frei, wenn ich aber Pech habe und es wieder unter 0 geht, bzw. in der Nacht wieder kälter wird kann ich meinen ersten Ausritt auf Friedfisch auch abhaken.

Hoffen wir mal.


----------



## phirania (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Morgen,Morgen soll was gehen....


----------



## boot (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Bei uns ist alles frei, ich komme nur nicht zum angeln


----------



## phirania (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ein paar kleine wollten heute doch schon.....


----------



## phirania (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*


----------



## KxKx2 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Zum Teil alles zugefroren. Die nächste Kaltfront ist schon wieder in Anmarsch

 Es ist mir sowieso im Moment zu kalt zum Angeln, bleibe lieber schön in der Nähe von meiner Heizung. Die Fische müssen noch etwas warten:vik: Ich glaube, ich werde leider immer mehr ein Schönwetterangler:m


----------



## Brachsenfan (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Alles dick zugefroren!
So langsam reichts mir, dreh schon total am Rad!
So nen krassen, kalten Entzug hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr!
Hab mich vorhin schon am Bindestock bei meinen Hechtfliegen erwischt, was ich sonst nicht wirklich im Februar machen würde. Schon gar nicht wenn es auf´s WE zugeht!
So langsam wird´s echt mal Zeit, dass es wieder in den Plusbereich geht!!!


----------



## KxKx2 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Das Kältehoch soll mindestens bis Ende Februar anhalten#d
 Vor Mitte März wird es nichts mit Angeln:m Kannst noch einige Hechtfliegen binden#h


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Mir reicht es auch. Aber im Sommer mecker ich wieder über Hitze.
Mir kann man es auch nie recht machen


----------



## Brachsenfan (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Also laut Wetterbericht soll es bei mir in den nächsten Tagen Tauwetter bleiben. Von daher könnte der See nächste Woche irgendwo mal aufgehn.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Also laut Wetterbericht soll es bei mir in den nächsten Tagen Tauwetter bleiben. Von daher könnte der See nächste Woche irgendwo mal aufgehn.
> 
> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!



Genau das hoffe ich auch, sehe es aber schon kommen das sich sowohl Eisdecke wie Temperaturen über Nacht halten werden. Ich gehe auch jeden Tag Wetterbericht studieren, es wird aber nicht besser.


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Eigentlich mag ich den Frost auch nicht, aber gottseidank können wir das Wetter noch nicht nach unseren wünschen steuern. Noch nicht !


----------



## ulli1958m (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

ich hoffe das ich morgen den ein oder anderen fisch zum landgang überreden kann |rolleyes

ok...wenn es nur meimmelt, bleib ich auch an der heizung, auf dem sofa liegen und schau in die alte youtube-kiste wie andere fische fangen 

#h


----------



## phirania (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Also die letzten 3 Tage war doch nur Sonnenschein und gute Plusgrade...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Mit dem Hund den See umrundet, keine wirklichen eisfreien Stelle, die Ränder fange zwar an zu Dünner zu werden, das Brauch aber mindestens noch 2 Tage und die nächste Kältefront rückt an.

Ich geh Kaputt.


----------



## dieangeln (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hallo,
einer von vier 

Grüße Dietmar


----------



## phirania (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri schöner Döbel.#6
So einer fehlt mir auch noch,bei dem Wetter haben die Kohldampf..


----------



## allround87 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri zu den schönen Döbeln! Hier mein Kleiner Karpfen von letztem Freitag.


----------



## warenandi (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Seit ihr denn des Wahnsinn!....
Fänge hier zu Posten???....
ICH WILL AUCH!
Beneide alle die es schaffen ans Wasser zu kommen und allen Fängern ein Dickes Petri!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Neue Kältefront in Anmarsch, Gewässer immernoch dicht, ich sterbe.........


----------



## dieangeln (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hallo,

eindrücke vom Gewässer.

Grüße Dietmar


----------



## dieangeln (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Servus,
die blaue Nase passt zum zugefrorener Gewässer und Kältefront.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Endlich war der See frei, endlich konnte ich meiner Leidenschaft nachgehen  und die Saison 2017 starten ! Regen und Wind konnte ich trotzen, es war mir vollkommen egal, ich musste einfach ans Wasser. Meine Strategie war Risikoreich, der See hatte jetzt vielleicht eine Nacht kein Eis getragen, ich hatte aber die Vermutung das der Weißfisch sich schon durch den Wind und starken Sauerstoffeintrag schon mal ins flachere Wasser wagen würde.

Vorbereitet war das Tackle schon, die Frage blieb nur ob Handstange oder Picker, im Hinblick auf die Distanz entschied ich mich auf eine Bahn in 10 Meter - 15 Meter Entfernung schon im Vorfeld und warf das Zubehör fürs Stippen kurzer Hand aus dem Futteral und meiner Tasche. Also auf zum See.

Spot gefunden, hier ist es flacher:





Viel brauche ich im Winter nicht, zusammengefasst für euch:





Das Futter ist sehr Fein, lasst euch vom Bild nicht täuschen, es ist durch einen 1mm Sieb gegangen und beinhaltet keinerlei Partikel. Die Mischung besteht aus einigen Mehlen, Salz, wie Koriander. Die Farbe ist so gewollt, sie kommt den Backwaren sehr nahe, die durch das Entenfüttern in den See gelangen.

Ich habe zuerst mit dem kleinen Korb links gefüttert, das Futter ist sehr lose und fein, um Wolken zu bilden und sich ein paar Fische hinzustellen, der zweite Korb ging dann rein wenn ich immer das Gefühl hatte ein bisschen was auf den Grund zu bekommen um den Fischen den Aufenthalt etwas zu versüßen.

Gefischt wurde in einer Tiefe von 1,5m mit Pinkies, die in Zimt eingelegt sind, der Weizen sollte als alternative herhalten, was aber nicht notwendig war. Was mir immer sehr wichtig ist sind die Haken, ich fische sehr gern die Tubertini Serie 4 Haken in Größe 18, Dünn, Fein und schön Spitz.





Man sieht auch Wunderbar was mit solchen Haken passiert wenn man mit der Hakenlösezange zuviel Druck macht, dann darf man den Haken gleich wechseln, weil sich ein Teil davon verabschiedet hat. |krach:

Ich habe das kleines grünes Zaubermittel natürlich nicht vergessen, innerhalb der ersten 40 Minuten passierte nichts, das sah dann so aus:





Entspannt, starrend wie ein Adler auf die Spitze, wollte ich etwas ändern. Kurzer Hand die Pinkies in den Muscheldip rein, um zu sehen ob ich damit ein paar Anfasser provozieren kann, zumindest etwas Action. Nicht das im Winter die Bisse schlag auf schlag kommen müssen, gar überhaupt ein Fisch im Netz landen muss, aber wenn ich schon den Kram mitschleppe, dann soll er auch eingesetzt werden. Hat auch funktioniert.





Das Bild ist keine Augenweide, aber der erste Weißfisch ist im Netz, es sollten exakt weitere 8 innerhalb von 2,5 Stunden folgen, was mir den Tag extrem versüßt hat und den Startschuss auch unter eher schwierigen Bedingungen für die neue Saison einleitete. Die Fische waren Eiskalt, meine Hände auch, aber das hat sich heute gelohnt.

Ich war eigtl. ziemlich sicher das der Bereich zu Flach ist, die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu Schneidern sehr hoch ist, wurde aber eines besseren Belehrt. Hier zeigte sich mal wieder, wer nicht am Wasser ist, fängt nicht und jede Weisheit hat nur solange Bestand bis sie widerlegt wird.





Euch ebenfalls einen tollen Start in 2017. |wavey:


----------



## allround87 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Am Wochenende bissl mit dem Method Feeder losgezogen:
















Dazu hat sich noch einer im Drill verabschiedet[emoji6] 

Das ganze bei schönem Sonnenschein; produktives Wochenende


----------



## Brachsenfan (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Der See is immernoch zu!!:c

Petri an alle Fänger!

Wir anderen müssen halt noch durchhalten.:c


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Der See is immernoch zu!!:c
> 
> Petri an alle Fänger!
> 
> Wir anderen müssen halt noch durchhalten.:c



Bei mir war er heute frei, Chance gleich genutzt. :m


----------



## ulli1958m (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

_*Super Petri....an die Fänger.... und schöner Bericht*_ #6

Wir waren am Samstag ein paar Std. mit 5 Leuten am DEK....null Fisch....auch kein Biss #d

Es kann nur besser werden :m

|wavey:


----------



## Fattony (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Den Sonntag geht´s los! Ich sitz auf Kohlen! Endlich!!!!!! :q:vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Fattony schrieb:


> Den Sonntag geht´s los! Ich sitz auf Kohlen! Endlich!!!!!! :q:vik:



Wird dann aber auch mal Zeit. :m Wobei ich sagen muss das wir unwirkliches Wetter haben und ich jetzt nicht so recht mag, Sturm und Regen, Unansehnlich und schwer zu fischen.

Nach dem Eis die Regenzeit.... #q


----------



## KxKx2 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

In Bayern und B-W ist heute schönstes Wetter, so wie ich gehört habe bis 20 Grad#6
 Hier an der Küste ist so gut wie Weltuntergang:c


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> In Bayern und B-W ist heute schönstes Wetter, so wie ich gehört habe bis 20 Grad#6
> Hier an der Küste ist so gut wie Weltuntergang:c



In Sachsen-Anhalt sieht es nicht besser aus, bei diesem Wind kann ich Drachen steigen lassen und bin in 5 Minuten bei dir an der Küste.......


----------



## ulli1958m (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> In Sachsen-Anhalt sieht es nicht besser aus, bei diesem Wind kann ich Drachen steigen lassen und bin in 5 Minuten bei dir an der Küste.......


_*Preiswerter kommste nicht hin*_ :m

#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*Billiger kommste nicht hin*_ :m
> 
> #h



Ich müsste aber auch schnell zurück, wir haben ja 5 Dorsche Baglimit. :g :q


----------



## bombe20 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> _*Preiswerter kommste nicht hin*_ :m
> #h


ich habe mit dieser art zu reisen schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. schlüssenleinbruch, op mit blech und schrauben und fünf tage krankenhaus. dann lieber noch ein bisschen warten, bis das wetter schöner und das wasser wärmer ist.


----------



## Dennis_Amgelfreun (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Bei mir war der See gestern noch zu . Bin mal gespannt wie es heute ausschaut das es die letzten 2* Tage gestürmt hat und der Wind sehr warm war hoffe ich dass wenigsten ein paar Stellen frei sind. Drücke ganz fest die Daumen. Hab extra Gestern und vorgestern Boilies gemacht.

LG Dennis


----------



## Matrix85 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich werd am Sonntag auch meine Saison starten. Da ich an diesem Gewässer noch nie geangelt habe, rechne ich mir keine großen Chancen aus. 

Aber Hauptsache am Wasser und frische Luft schnuppern. 
Ich werde erst mal ausgiebig loten und mich dann entscheiden ob ich die Feeder oder Stange fische. 

Ich war gestern im Angelgeschäft und hab schon Köder besorgt, also alles ready...

Petri heil


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich werd am Sonntag auch meine Saison starten. Da ich an diesem Gewässer noch nie geangelt habe, rechne ich mir keine großen Chancen aus.
> 
> Aber Hauptsache am Wasser und frische Luft schnuppern.
> Ich werde erst mal ausgiebig loten und mich dann entscheiden ob ich die Feeder oder Stange fische.
> ...



Sind doch mit die schönsten Momente am neuen Wasser. Was für eines ist es denn ?


----------



## Matrix85 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Das Heegwasser, ist ein Altarm vom Rhein der seit diesem Jahr mit der Hessen Karte befischt werden darf. 

Vorher musste man sich die Gewässerkarte extra kaufen. Aber es wurde nicht so viele ausgegeben. 

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, hab bisher nur gutes über das Gewässer gehört. Ich freu mich auf die "dicken Klodeckel" von denen mir andere Angler erzählt haben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Das Heegwasser, ist ein Altarm vom Rhein der seit diesem Jahr mit der Hessen Karte befischt werden darf.
> 
> Vorher musste man sich die Gewässerkarte extra kaufen. Aber es wurde nicht so viele ausgegeben.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, hab bisher nur gutes über das Gewässer gehört. Ich freu mich auf die "dicken Klodeckel" von denen mir andere Angler erzählt haben.



Altarme können ja immer unterschiedlich sein, da fällt vorab eine Diskussion immer schwer. Klodeckel sind aber alle gleich und wie ich:

Sich treiben lassende faule Fische dir gern in der Sonne tanzen. |supergri


----------



## Matrix85 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Du hast ja letze Woche schon gut vorgelegt. Ich versuch nachzulegen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Du hast ja letze Woche schon gut vorgelegt. Ich versuch nachzulegen



Ich hab aber auch gepokert, wäre ich nach normaler Strategie verfahren wäre in die tieferen Bereiche gegangen und vielleicht auch geschneidert.

Nächste Woche werden erstmal wieder 2 Liter Pinkies bestellt, 25 Kilo Hanf und Weizen, dann darf der März kommen. #g


----------



## Matrix85 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Wo bestellst du die lebend Köder? Und sind die frisch trotz Transport? 
Und wie stehts mit dem Preis? 

Dann würde ich in Zukunft auch öfters mal bestellen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Wo bestellst du die lebend Köder? Und sind die frisch trotz Transport?
> Und wie stehts mit dem Preis?
> 
> Dann würde ich in Zukunft auch öfters mal bestellen



Ich bestelle diese Saison das Erste mal, auch deswegen Pinkies, weil diese im Kühlschrank gern länger als 3 Monate durchhalten. Preislich günstiger als bei uns.

https://www.angelkoederversand.de/Tauwuermer-Bienemaden-Mehlwuermer-und-Rotwuermer-Maden-Tebo-Angelraupe-sowie-Zophobas-Morio-Pinky-und-andere-Angelkoeder-im-Angelkoeder-Shop

1l Pinkies für 5,75 Euro, ziemlich guter Preis, gerade weil bei uns ne kleine Dose schon 1,10 Euro kosten ( 30 ml) glaub ich sind das dann. Die Menge noch dazu, 2 Liter müsste ich bei uns vorbestellen und am Ende warten, wenn irgendwas wieder nicht klappt, gern auch mal länger. Hier einfach Klicken und kein Streß, 2 Liter weil sich sonst der Versand nicht rechnet.

Dann hab ich noch im Rennen, wenn mir dort die Qualität nicht passt:

https://top-feeders.com/Angelshop/Maden/

Versand niedriger, Preis höher. Aber ich kann damit Leben, wenn ich mal ordentlich Lebendköder verklappen will hilft mir der kleine Händler vor der Tür kaum.

Ist in meiner Region aber auch Trostlos, kein gut sortierter Fachhändler......


----------



## Matrix85 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hey, coole Sache. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*









7 Fische in 2,5 Stunden, diesmal passives Futter auf gleiche Distanz mit kleinen Partikeln, auffällig, sie waren im Schnitt etwas größer, bester Fisch dabei 35 cm.

Macht auf jeden Fall spaß, ich könnte nichts anderes tun. :q


----------



## Matrix85 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Jawoll  ich freu mich schon auf Sonntag! 
Petri heil


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Jawoll  ich freu mich schon auf Sonntag!
> Petri heil



Ich erwarte Ergebnisse, obgleich natürlich Gewässer mit tiefe und Strömung natürlich ohne Flachwasser ungleich schwerer zu beangeln sein werden.

Ich Drück dir die Daumen. :m


----------



## Matrix85 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Heute war mein erster Ansitz für 2017. Ich war pünktlich um 10 Uhr am Wasser. Die Temperatur war 7 Grad und stieg dann bis 15 Uhr auf 14 Grad bei herrlichem Sonnenschein. 

Voller Vorfreude hab ich mein tackle aufgebaut und es ging ans loten. 50m links von mir saß auch ein Friddfischangler und 50 m rechts von mir zwei Allrounder. 

Ich fischte zwei Bahnen, die kurze mit 20m auf ca. 2.5m und die lange auf 53 Meter mit ca.4 m Wassertiefe. 

Das Wasser war Glas klar und hatte 6 Grad am Ufer. Ich hab auf jeder Bahn 3 Körbchen gefüttert, feines Grundfutter mit ein paar Caster und Maden. 

Von 10-15 Uhr habe ich mich wirklich ins Zeug gelegt und alles versucht, habe aber noch nicht mal einen Biss bekommen! 

Links von mir hat um 13 Uhr zusammen gepackt und auf meine Frage : na, ging was ? 
Nur enttäuscht abgewunken.
Rechts von mir das gleiche. 

Sowas hatte ich noch nie. Aber das ist mal eine Herausforderung, dort gut zu fangen. 
Ich werde jetzt erst mal wieder am Strom angeln, aber im Mai-Juni komm ich auf jeden Fall zurück.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Heute war mein erster Ansitz für 2017. Ich war pünktlich um 10 Uhr am Wasser. Die Temperatur war 7 Grad und stieg dann bis 15 Uhr auf 14 Grad bei herrlichem Sonnenschein.
> 
> Voller Vorfreude hab ich mein tackle aufgebaut und es ging ans loten. 50m links von mir saß auch ein Friddfischangler und 50 m rechts von mir zwei Allrounder.
> 
> ...



Bin gerade rein, schön zu lesen das du dich mehr anstrengen musst. :m 14 Grad Wassertemperatur sind aber schon recht hoch, bei uns , auch im flachen Tümpel wäre das so nicht drin.

Vielleicht hast du einfach nur Pech gehabt und die Fische standen auf der 30 Meter Bahn, manchmal sind sie von dort auch nicht weg zu bewegen.

Aber keine Bisse haben deutet schon darauf hin, das auch keine Fische da waren, bei den Temperaturen gibts wenigstens nen Schnurschwimmer oder sanften Anfasser, aber nichts ist ne harte Nummer und auch mal einfach nur Pech.


----------



## Matrix85 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

6 Grad Wassertemperatur


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> 6 Grad Wassertemperatur



Ja, aber du hattest doch geschrieben das es gegen Nachmittag 14 waren oder verstehe ich etwas falsch dabei ?


----------



## Matrix85 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ja, die Außentemperatur ist auf 14 Grad gestiegen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ja, die Außentemperatur ist auf 14 Grad gestiegen.



Ach Gott, ich war bei der Wassertemperatur, deswegen so verwundert, weil ein Anstieg im Wasser in diesem Maße nur mit einem aktivem Vulkan daneben einhergehen kann. :g

Bei mir geht das Feedern dieses Jahr in der Elbe los, das wird ein Spaß. #6


----------



## Newbi (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Na da hatte ich ja Heute mehr Glück gehabt.

Ich war heute an einem kleinen Jachthafen, nix besonderes aber ich war nicht auf Friedfisch aus sondern auf Barsch, mit 4 cm kleinen Gummifischen. Leider hatte ich damit mind. 5 Riesen Rotaugen gefangen, die der Meinung waren da voll drauf zu Hämmern. Verdrehte Welt |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Matrix85 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich habe in den 5 Stunden 8 Cormorane gezählt. Die sind vereinzelt vorbeigeflogen und im flachem Auslauf gelandet... 

Ich vermute das, dass Heegwasser stark geschädigt ist von den Vögeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ich habe in den 5 Stunden 8 Cormorane gezählt. Die sind vereinzelt vorbeigeflogen und im flachem Auslauf gelandet...
> 
> Ich vermute das, dass Heegwasser stark geschädigt ist von den Vögeln.



Bei uns am See waren 12 und  wirklich was geändert hat sich nicht, ich habe dennoch gut gefangen.


----------



## Newbi (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

8 Comorane und 4 Angler... hoher Angeldruck


----------



## phirania (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Newbi schrieb:


> 8 Comorane und 4 Angler... hoher Angeldruck



Wohl eher hoher Blutdruck...


----------



## MS aus G (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4637365&postcount=2436

Das war für mich ein gelungener Startschuss ins Jahr 2017!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Matrix85 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Schöner Start. Petri Heil kann man da nur sagen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Beim Tippen ärgert es mich nur noch mehr, aber wie es halt so ist, dachte ich wenn ich 2 Stunden mit der Stipprute trainiere wird bei Wind und Wetter nicht viel gehen, aber Routine erarbeiten stand im Vordergrund. Handy also zuhaus gelassen.....

Ich wollte eigtl. ein Paar Montagen testen und ausprobieren, gleich mal die Schnur vergessen. Gott sei dank, ich hatte 2 Wickelbretter bei, aber beide mit 3 Gramm Posen, recht schwer , aber irgendwie muss es ja jetzt klappen. Umbauen wollte ich dann nichts mehr, ich war bedient, verärgert über meine eigene Blödheit.

Hab 2 walnußgroße Bälle zum Anfüttern ins Wasser gebracht und durfte 1 Stunde bis zum Biss warten, dann gabs nachdem ich Weizen einwarf, sofort eine 40ger Brasse. Ich war gleich glücklich, für hier ein guter Fisch.

Kurz danach, vielleicht 2 Minuten später ging eine 45er Brasse sofort an den Haken. Durch den Trubel war Stille, für vielleicht 30 Minuten, dann ging ähnlich heftig die Pose wieder runter, nach 5 Minuten gabs dann einen 54er Brassen zum krönenden Abschluss.

Schade, ich hatte nichts fürs Bildmaterial parat, aber der Tag war genial. Weizen sei dank !


----------



## jigga1986 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Geht sonst keiner angeln? Sind die Fische schon ein wenig aktiv

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix85 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Friedfisch ist am Rhein noch etwas ruhig... auf der Hessen Seite sind aber viele Angler mit Gummifisch auf Zander unterwegs.


----------



## ulli1958m (3. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Geht sonst keiner angeln? Sind die Fische schon ein wenig aktiv


Ich versuche es morgen  mit der Feeder oder Bolorute am DEK |rolleyes
....glaube allerdings das die Fische noch nicht soooo aktiv auf Nahrungssuche sind #d

|wavey:


----------



## jigga1986 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ich versuche es morgen  mit der Feeder oder Bolorute am DEK |rolleyes
> ....glaube allerdings das die Fische noch nicht soooo aktiv auf Nahrungssuche sind #d
> 
> |wavey:


ja spiele auch mit den gedanken morgen zum rhein zu fahren.:m


----------



## bootszander (4. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich war gestern am main feedern. Noch nix. Noch nichteinmal die verfl. grundeln wollten meine maden. Aber das wetter, einfach genial.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich war gestern los, um die 10 Fische. Heute geht bestimmt auch wieder was, muss nur noch auf ein Paket warten.#q

Ich wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiill loooooooooooooos.


----------



## Roach05 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich war heute das erste mal dieses Jahr, mit der Feederrute für nen Kurzansitz am Wasser. Gab sogar ein paar Bisse aber konnten leider nicht verwertet werden, weil mein Kurzer unbedingt auf Papas Platz sitzen wollte.
Beim letzten Biss den wir bekamen, hatte er sich dann grade mit ner halben Tube Mystic eingeschmiert und ich war mit der Reinigung beschäftigt. Mit nem 3 Jährigen wird einen beim Angeln zumindest nicht langweilig. [emoji16]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

14 Fische am Picker, allesamt auf Pinkie. Grösster Fisch war eine 45 cm Brasse. Morgen wird ordentlich Hanf verklappt, wird sehr spannend.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Mit dem Picker einen recht harten Tag erlebt, wenig Kontakt zum Fisch, kaum Bewegung, 2 Stunden keinen Biss bei kühlem Wind. 5 Fische bis zur Erlösung. 40cm und 47cm gingen noch über den Kescher, war sehr schön an der leichten Rute !


----------



## Roach05 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Endlich, der erste Fisch der Saison an der Feederrute und dann gleich eine schöne ü50 Schleie.


----------



## jobo61 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Glückwunsch,nennt man auch gelungen Auftackt#6


----------



## Roach05 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch,nennt man auch gelungen Auftackt#6


Danke, ja so darf es gerne weitergehen.


----------



## grubenreiner (12. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Immer dieser lästige Beifang beim Schleien angeln 

Erster Karpfen der Saison. "Lump of Gold"







Der Halbstarke zum Abschluß:


----------



## Roach05 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri, schöne Fische!


----------



## Matrix85 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Wow, am kleinen Vereinsteich scheint es ja schon gut zu laufen. 
Weiter so, Petri Heil


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Gab unefähr 30 Fische, viele bessere Rotaugen und zum Abschluss noch einen Aland.









Das größte Rotauge mit 32 cm konnte ich leider nicht festhalten. |evil:


----------



## jigga1986 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Was für Gewässer? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Was für Gewässer?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Parksee, 10 Ha. Maximal 1,8 Meter tief, im Schnitt eher 1,5m.


----------



## jigga1986 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Also fangen die an zu futtern

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Also fangen die an zu futtern
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Schon seit Februar. Ich bin bis jetzt immer mit Fisch nach Hause gegangen und die Kurve zeigt mit Ausnahme von 1 Tag Steil nach oben.

Sie beißen noch Spitz, Brassen eher die Größeren, aber im flachen Wasser sind die Chancen auf guten Fisch da. Also immer ran an Speck, es geht was !


----------



## jigga1986 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Schon seit Februar. Ich bin bis jetzt immer mit Fisch nach Hause gegangen und die Kurve zeigt mit Ausnahme von 1 Tag Steil nach oben.
> 
> Sie beißen noch Spitz, Brassen eher die Größeren, aber im flachen Wasser sind die Chancen auf guten Fisch da. Also immer ran an Speck, es geht was !


Ich denke mein Rhein ist da etwas zickiger

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Ich denke mein Rhein ist da etwas zickiger
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Ohne Rute im Wasser ist immer schlecht reden. Bei uns Maulen auch immer einige Herrschaften es wäre zu kalt. Ich frage dann immer, woher er das wissen wolle, wenn er keinen Köder im Wasser hat.

Sicherlich haben viele Gewässer noch mit kaltem Wasser Hürden, aber Fische müssen Fressen, wenn irgendwo Flachwasserzonen sind, dann musst du dort eben hin.


----------



## Roach05 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Bei uns am Teich ging Gestern im flachen Wasser garnichts, erst als ich die letzte halbe Stunde nochmal im tieferen Wasser ein paar Körbe gefüttert hatte konnte ich die Schleie fangen.
Flachwasserzonen müssen also nicht pauschal ein guter Anlaufpunkt seien. 
Aber definitiv fängt nur der Köder im Wasser und dann muss man halt probieren wo, was geht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Roach05 schrieb:


> Bei uns am Teich ging Gestern im flachen Wasser garnichts, erst als ich die letzte halbe Stunde nochmal im tieferen Wasser ein paar Körbe gefüttert hatte konnte ich die Schleie fangen.
> Flachwasserzonen müssen also nicht pauschal ein guter Anlaufpunkt seien.
> Aber definitiv fängt nur der Köder im Wasser und dann muss man halt probieren wo, was geht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Ich halte dagegen:

Wind + Sonne bringen warmes Oberflächenwasser und Sauerstoff, wenn das in den richtigen Bereich geht, klappt es immer, wenn der Wind dir auch ins Gesicht weht. Du erhöhst die Chance eben, was nicht bedeutet das du woanders nichts fängst, aber die Tendenz ist doch eine andere.

Meistens gehen die Angler mit dem Wind, hatte ich heute schön sehen können. Alle 4 Freunde haben insgesamt soviel gefangen wie ich in der ersten Stunde.

Wenn du ein Gewässer wie nen Eimer hast ohne Tiefe oder eben große Flüsse ist es wohl eine andere Diskussion.


----------



## Roach05 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich hatte meine Rute in einer Flachwasserzone liegen auf die der Wind stand, Sonnig war es auch. 
Daher bleibe ich dabei das man es nicht immer pauschalisieren kann.  


Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Roach05 schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine Rute in einer Flachwasserzone liegen auf die der Wind stand, Sonnig war es auch.
> Daher bleibe ich dabei das man es nicht immer pauschalisieren kann.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Bisschen mehr gehört dann aber schon dazu, ich bleib dabei. #6


----------



## Scabbers (14. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

@Fantastic Fishing

Petri!
An deinem Angelplatz laufe ich immer in meiner Mittagspause entlang. Schön zu sehen, was du dort alles fängst. :m
Bei manch anderem, den ich dort mittags ab und zu angeln sehe erscheint das eher fraglich angesichts der brachialen Rotaugen-Ausrüstung mit 10gr.-Pose |rolleyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Scabbers schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> 
> Petri!
> An deinem Angelplatz laufe ich immer in meiner Mittagspause entlang. Schön zu sehen, was du dort alles fängst. :m
> Bei manch anderem, den ich dort mittags ab und zu angeln sehe erscheint das eher fraglich angesichts der brachialen Rotaugen-Ausrüstung mit 10gr.-Pose |rolleyes



Dieser Herr ist auch eher Grobmotoriker, wenn es ums Angeln geht. Beim Rolandpokal tritt er mit genau gleicher Montage auf handlange Brassen an. 

Nächste mal Quatsch mich einfach an, ich bin da nicht so, unter Anglern sollten wir eine viel größere Community bilden.

Ich hab heute von 07.00 Uhr - 12.00 Uhr gearbeitet, danach sofort an den See, gab wieder 20 Fische, eine Brasse über 40cm.

Wird langsam ! #6


----------



## Thorsten1953 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*







 erster fang im Jahr 2017  20cm rotauge 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Thorsten1953 schrieb:


> erster fang im Jahr 2017  20cm rotauge
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk



Petri ! Starker Fisch. :vik:


----------



## fischbär (14. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Was machst' mit dem?


----------



## phirania (14. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



fischbär schrieb:


> Was machst' mit dem?



Mega Fischstäbchen.....:q:q:q


----------



## Roach05 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Oder es ist der Beginn einer wunderbaren Freundschaft. 
Ansonsten tippe ich auf Köderfisch. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



phirania schrieb:


> Mega Fischstäbchen.....:q:q:q



Wird wohl mittels der Magnete im Hintergrund als Erinnerung für den tollen Saisonstart an den Kühlschrank geheftet. :m


----------



## Thorsten1953 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



fischbär schrieb:


> Was machst' mit dem?


Köderfisch 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos (18. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri Heil - Torsten - ich hab mit meiner Schwingspitze super geschneidert
 aber Köfi ???? ist bei euch keine Schonzeit ?????????????


----------



## Roach05 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



thanatos schrieb:


> Petri Heil - Torsten - ich hab mit meiner Schwingspitze super geschneidert
> aber Köfi ???? ist bei euch keine Schonzeit ?????????????


Den wird er wohl eingefroren haben, das Foto wurde doch auch bei ihm Zuhause gemacht.


----------



## Thorsten1953 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Guten morgen.  Ich habe ihn eingefroren. Der hacken war tief im Maul und ich habe ihn versehentlich beim lösen verletzt..deswegen wollte ich ihn nicht zurücksetzen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix85 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Na wer wagt sich dieses Wochenende ans Wasser? Ich bin am überlegen ob ich morgen an den Rhein (Strom) fahren soll oder nicht. 
Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## fischbär (18. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

ich geh raus. mit Schirm.


----------



## Welpi (18. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



fischbär schrieb:


> ich geh raus. mit Schirm.


Der würde bei uns hier nicht lange stehen bleiben....[emoji100]


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Welpi schrieb:


> Der würde bei uns hier nicht lange stehen bleiben....[emoji100]


hier ebenfalls, wäre eher ein gleitschirm...muß aber eh´ gleich los zum bereitschaftsdienst.


----------



## phirania (18. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



fischbär schrieb:


> ich geh raus. mit Schirm.



Guten Flug....
Aber richtig anschnallen.#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

War mit Hund eben draußen, never ever. Kalter Wind und Regen, dazu 6 Grad Temperatur. Da hält man nicht lange durch, es wird unangenehm und beim Feedern die Beine vertreten kommt Doof.

Ich warte. #6


----------



## Kami One (20. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

War gestern bei Dauerregen ein paar Würmer baden. Nebenbei hab ich noch etwas gestippt, in der Hoffnung schon ein paar Köderfische für die Kühltruhe zu fangen. Ein bisschen angefüttert und dann ne Made an den 14er Haken. Erst passierte ne Weile nix. Hab ich auch erstmal nicht erwartet. Doch dann war die Pose wie ne Rakete weg. Angeschlagen und was ziemlich Großes am Haken. Die Stippe biegt sich fast im Halbkreis, der Fisch schüttelt sich und plötzlich kommt mir die ganze Montage entgegen geflogen. Mist... Fisch hat sich abgeschüttelt. 10 min später dann wieder ein Hammerbiss. Dieses mal hing der Fisch. Nach mehreren Fluchten und immer in der Angst ob Schnur und Stippe hält, konnte ich dann eine knapp 50 cm Brasse keschern. War danach echt erstaunt was die Stippe und die Schnur so aushält. So einen großen Fisch hatte ich noch nicht an der Stippe.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*









Tight Lines. #6


----------



## boot (20. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri, schöner Brassen#6


----------



## JottU (20. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Was machst den mit dem ganzen Zeugs? |bigeyes
Durchdrehen und Frikadellen? Was anderes würde mir nicht einfallen. #c
Okay, braten und sauer einlegen noch.


----------



## feederbrassen (20. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



JottU schrieb:


> Was machst den mit dem ganzen Zeugs? |bigeyes


Schwimmen lassen :m


----------



## boot (20. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Weißfisch kann man auch gut Räuchern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



boot schrieb:


> Petri, schöner Brassen#6



Was ein recht ordentlicher Fisch, habe mich auch sehr darüber gefreut. 



JottU schrieb:


> Was machst den mit dem ganzen Zeugs? |bigeyes
> Durchdrehen und Frikadellen? Was anderes würde mir nicht einfallen. #c
> Okay, braten und sauer einlegen noch.



Ich bin im Herzen Engländer, also CR. Ich entnehme recht selten, wenn ich mal Fisch sauer einlegen will oder Frikadellen, aber das passiert vielleicht 2x-3x im Jahr. 



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Schwimmen lassen :m



Sowieso, ich liebe Brassen. :l


----------



## JottU (20. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ist aber auch nicht der Sinn von C+R erst mal den Setzkescher vollzuknallen. Schaut dann doch eher nach angeln fürs Fotoalbum aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



JottU schrieb:


> Ist aber auch nicht der Sinn von C+R erst mal den Setzkescher vollzuknallen. Schaut dann doch eher nach angeln fürs Fotoalbum aus.



Du hast es erfasst, ich Jage Trophäen und muss sie nicht töten. Die Beute hat auch mal Glück !


----------



## NedRise (21. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

@Fantastic Fishing

Glückwunsch zu den Frühjahrsfängen.


----------



## Roach05 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst, ich Jage Trophäen und muss sie nicht töten. Die Beute hat auch mal Glück !


So halte ich es auch! 
Der Eine entnimmt seine Fische, der Andere setzt sie wieder zurück und jeder für sich kann mit seiner Entscheidung glücklich sein!

Und nun zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:

Dickes Petri, läuft bei dir ja schon hervorragend.
Ich habe es am Wochenende leider nicht ans Wasser geschafft.


----------



## bootszander (21. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

So sehe ich das auch. Die meisten weißfische wandern eh zurück. Und dafür gibt es dann auch mehr futter für unsere raubfische. Aber die hauptsache ist doch das es endlich los geht. Weiter so und noch viele brassen. Petri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Roach05 schrieb:


> So halte ich es auch!
> Der Eine entnimmt seine Fische, der Andere setzt sie wieder zurück und jeder für sich kann mit seiner Entscheidung glücklich sein!



Bin ich ganz bei dir ! Ich führe diese Diskussion auch öfters aber muss mich selten energisch verteidigen, weil oftmals Verstanden wird das vielfältige Gründe dafür herhalten.

Desweiteren sind an meinem Hausgewässer Brassen Ü50 Selten und keinesfalls oft zu fangen, wenn jetzt jeder entnehmen würde käme das aus anglerischer Sicht einer Katastrophe gleich. Ich werde oft gefragt ob ich eine Brassen abdrücke für nen schmalen Taler, gerade Ungaren, Russen und Polen sind da immer scharf drauf, ich setze dennoch zurück !




Roach05 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri, läuft bei dir ja schon hervorragend.
> Ich habe es am Wochenende leider nicht ans Wasser geschafft.



Ich hatte am Wochenende nicht so sehr die Lust auf Angeln, bei Windstärke gefühlt 100 wären die Körbe wohl auch in einem Streukreis von 20 Meter gelandet. :vik:


----------



## Kami One (21. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Falls ich gemeint war, Petri Dank!

Der Brassen schwimmt übrigens auch wieder und kann vielleicht das nächste Mal zeigen wie groß Brassen noch werden können. 

Was habt ihr denn schon für Brummer auf der Stippe gefangen?


----------



## MS aus G (22. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ein dickes Petri natürlich auch von mir!!!

Allerdings, jetzt schreibe ich mich um Kopf und Kragen!!!

Dieser Trööt, hilft im Moment, außer natürlich ein paar schönen Bildern, nicht wirklich weiter!!! Es wäre doch besser, wie es im Eingang gesagt wurde, zu sagen: Wo, Wie, Womit, usw.!!!

Mir hilft ein Kescher voller Fische, gefangen an einem See/Teich irgendwo in Deutschland, an der Weser z.B. nicht wirklich weiter. Mir ist/wäre es wichtiger den evtl. Ortsnahen Boardies den ein oder anderen Tipp mit auf den Weg zu geben!!! Na gut ich habe den Vorteil, das es an der Weser noch nicht so zugeht, wie evtl. woanders, so das ich meine Fänge/Plätze noch preisgeben kann. Das natürlich dann, in den entsprechenden Trööts, in denen ich aktiv bin!!! Deshalb verlinke ich jetzt wieder meinen Beitrag aus dem entsprechenden Trööt! Denn doppelt schreiben ist nicht so mein Ding!!!

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4646233&postcount=2499

Nehmt es mir nicht all zu böse!?!

Grüße und ein dickes Petri

Mario


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri natürlich auch von mir!!!
> 
> Allerdings, jetzt schreibe ich mich um Kopf und Kragen!!!
> 
> ...



Okey !!!!!!!


----------



## Roach05 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Nehmt es mir nicht all zu böse!?!



Nein im Gegenteil, habe irgendwann die letzten Tage selber daran gedacht, hier mal etwas mehr Details zu meinen Fängen die ich hier poste zu schreiben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Roach05 schrieb:


> Nein im Gegenteil, habe irgendwann die letzten Tage selber daran gedacht, hier mal etwas mehr Details zu meinen Fängen die ich hier poste zu schreiben.



Im Endeffekt kann man das wenigste doch aber auf die eigenen Gewässer übertragen, weil es viel zu spezifisch ist. Strategie und Montage wird schon durch viele Threads sehr gut abgedeckt, alles weitere ist weniger greifbar.

Futtermischungen, Rezepte und dergleichen können halt sehr sehr interessant sein, wer gibt seine Schätze und jahrelange Erfahrung einfach so her ?


----------



## Roach05 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt kann man das wenigste doch aber auf die eigenen Gewässer übertragen, weil es viel zu spezifisch ist. Strategie und Montage wird schon durch viele Threads sehr gut abgedeckt, alles weitere ist weniger greifbar.
> 
> Futtermischungen, Rezepte und dergleichen können halt sehr sehr interessant sein, wer gibt seine Schätze und jahrelange Erfahrung einfach so her ?


Für mich persönlich ginge es dabei weniger um einen Nutzen für mich selbst, ich finde es einfach nur interessant was andere Angler für Köder/Futter/Montagen/etc. nutzen und teile auch gerne ein paar Details mit. Bei eigenen Futtermischungen muss man ja auch nicht sein genaues Futterrezept preisgeben, es reicht ja wenn man schreibt, das eine eigene Futtermischung verwendet wurde oder man lässt es halt einfach weg.

Grundsätzlich hast du natürlich recht, das es auch immer gewässerspezifisch ist.
Interessant finde ich es trotzdem.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Roach05 schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich ginge es dabei weniger um einen Nutzen für mich selbst, ich finde es einfach nur interessant was andere Angler für Köder/Futter/Montagen/etc. nutzen und teile auch gerne ein paar Details mit. Bei eigenen Futtermischungen muss man ja auch nicht sein genaues Futterrezept preisgeben, es reicht ja wenn man schreibt, das eine eigene Futtermischung verwendet wurde oder man lässt es halt einfach weg.
> 
> Grundsätzlich hast du natürlich recht, das es auch immer gewässerspezifisch ist.
> Interessant finde ich es trotzdem.



Eigenen Nutzen durch Posten in Boards hast du im Endeffekt ja auch nicht, ich bin mir aber mittlerweile auch zu Schade über eine ganze Angelnsaison Dinge zu entwickeln, ständig Geld dafür auszugeben, Stunde um Stunde Beobachtungen vergehen zu lassen um dann jemandem der schnellen Erfolg will das Leben zu erleichtern für nen müdes Lächeln.

Oft sind es ja Details, die Erfolg ausmachen, da steckt dann aber trotzdem viiiiiiiiiiiel Arbeit drin. Gerade bei Futtermischungen, da kenne ich Leute die Fressen fast aus deinem Futtereimer, schauen jeden Partikel an und wollen dann per Grußkarte das Rezept nach Hause.

Dazu kommt, das solche Dinge oft eine Einbahnstraße sind gell. Ich hab jetzt keinen Stacheldraht um meinen Angelplatz, bin generell sehr offen, aber manchmal beschleicht mich das Gefühl das eigene Meilensteine ( egal bei was im Leben ) nie gewürdigt werden und du dich gewisserweise Rechtfertigen musst wenn du mit Eifer versuchst eine Nasenlänge voraus zu sein.

Schwieriges Thema eben.


----------



## MS aus G (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Es soll ja nicht ausarten mit genauen Rezepturen!

Es würden doch Grundlagen und eine Ortsangabe ausreichen, das wichtigere ist eigentlich auch die Ortsangabe muss ja nicht der genaue Platz mit Nummer sein, falls jemand Angst hat, das ihm jemand seinen Platz oder Fisch wegnimmt. Nur als Beispiel, werden wohl in Ostfriesland/Kanälen im Westen schon die ersten Aale gefangen, da das Wasser sich dort wohl am schnellsten erwärmt/gut durchmischt, das würde aber jemandem aus Bayern nichts bringen, da dort das Wasser glaub ich noch zu kalt ist.

Deshalb wäre es doch schön, wenn man so etwas zu seinen Fängen posten könnte:

Weser bei Gieselwerder 
Fang: 3 Rotaugen + 4 Hasel
Länge: 10-42cm
Köder: 2Maden am 14er Haken mit 12er Vorfach
Montage: 5m Bolorute mit 3 Gramm-Pose
Wegen mir noch: Süsses Grundfutter

Wer sein Gewässer halt nicht preisgeben möchte, sollte wenigstens schreiben: See/Teich/Vereinsgewässer/Fluss in/um Stadt xy!!!

Mehr Infos braucht es doch nicht!!! Allerdings kann sich dann jeder seinen Reim draus machen!?! An Seen in der Stadt xy geht es vielleicht schon, aber am Fluss noch nicht, oder andersrum. 

Das wären schon eine Menge Infos, wo sich jeder seine Rosinen rauspicken kann, sollte es keinen Trööt aus der Umgebung geben!!! Und "verraten" würde sich damit auch niemand!!! Noch ein schönes Foto dazu,...!!! Fertig!

Das wäre meine Anregung zu diesem Trööt, so war es im ersten Post glaube ich auch angedacht!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## feederbrassen (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Futtermischungen, Rezepte und dergleichen können halt sehr sehr interessant sein, wer gibt seine Schätze und jahrelange Erfahrung einfach so her ?



Hmm ,da würde ich mir keinen allzu großen Kopf drum machen.

Die Masse der Leute wäre nicht in der Lage das endsprechend um.- bzw. einzusetzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hmm ,da würde ich mir keinen allzu großen Kopf drum machen.
> 
> Die Masse der Leute wäre nicht in der Lage das endsprechend um.- bzw. einzusetzen.



Wohl wahr. Ich werde auch recht oft ( verstehe nicht mal warum ) angeschaut wenn ich von aktivem oder passivem Futter spreche. Für mich das Normalste der Welt, weil ich meinen Zielfisch durch verschiedene Eigenschaften des Lockmittels doch eher ans Band kriege als eine Tüte XXL Bream Super Catch T 0147092137 zu öffnen, weil ich doch reflektieren kann was ich zusammengestellt hatte und marginale Änderungen für neue Schlüsse vollziehen kann.

Ist aber eh Banane. Spruch den ich jede Woche zu hören kriege:

Der Angelt nur auf kleine Fische. :m


----------



## feederbrassen (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Bin ich ganz bei dir.#6

Die anderen fangen zwar auch ihre Fische oder eben auch nicht.:q

Aber solange mir der Erfolg durch mein tun Recht gibt fahre ich diese Schiene weiter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bin ich ganz bei dir.#6
> 
> Die anderen fangen zwar auch ihre Fische oder eben auch nicht.:q
> 
> Aber solange mir der Erfolg durch mein tun Recht gibt fahre ich diese Schiene weiter.



Ich geh mit dem Picker Speedfischen und hab Spaß dran. Ich glaub das ist auch Abhängig vom Typus Angler an sich. Ich brauche Frequenz, das Experimentieren und eine Vielzahl fangbarer verschiedener Fischarten. Für Spinnfischen bin ich zu Faul, mit Köderfisch fehlt mir die Action und die Spots sind doch eher begrenzt. Karpfenangeln ? Keine Lust auf 7 Tage Zelt und ********n im Wald.

Feeder/Friedfischen ist einfach genial, klar, absolut nicht mehr im Trend und recht wenig beachtet weil es immer sooooooooo groß, schnell und toll sein muss.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Futtermischungen, Rezepte und dergleichen können halt sehr sehr interessant sein, wer gibt seine Schätze und jahrelange Erfahrung einfach so her ?


na du auf deiner homepage in kürze, oder hab´ ich da was falsch verstanden? |kopfkrat


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> na du auf deiner homepage in kürze, oder hab´ ich da was falsch verstanden? |kopfkrat



Nein, hast du nicht. Da gehen alle Rezepte rein, aber da bildet sich doch ein Mehrwert ab, ich kann mich profilieren. |supergri

Mein Killerrezept für Stillwasser/Parkseen bis 2 Meter

35% XXXX
30% XXXX
20% XXXX zermahlen
15% XXXX

Additive:

Van der Eyne Vanillie, Vanilliezucker, Buttervanillie, Top-Secret Buttervanillie Amino, Vanillie-Puddingpulver

Das Paniermehl bindet ab, Maismehl lässt es gut arbeiten, bringt eine gewisse Süße und den Touch. Maisfischmehlpellets zermahlen riechen wie 6 Wochen ungewaschener Arsch, macht das Futter aber weder schwer, noch zu stark Auseinander gehend, Brassen lieben es. Hanfmehl frisch kommt bei mir quasi überall rein, bisschen Aktiv, aber es fördert die Verdauung und kann als Joker auf Rotaugen immer funktionieren

Bei den Additiven artet es aus, aber: Es Funktioniert. ( Ist auch nicht teuer)

Insgesamt beläuft der Preis auf 1 Kilo unter 2 Euro. ( Ich kaufe aber große Gebinde). Das Futter geht in dieser Zusammenstellung immer auf, aber erst auf dem Grund. Egal wie fest du es presst.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

van den eynde additive, da schwör´ ich auch drauf, mein favorit - roach.


----------



## feederbrassen (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ihr kippt die Additive direkt zu Anfang mit ins Futter ??? 

Naja , wenn es funzt.

Und wenn die Bisse nachlassen macht ihr ne lange Nase :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ihr kippt die Additive direkt zu Anfang mit ins Futter ???
> 
> Naja , wenn es funzt.
> 
> Und wenn die Bisse nachlassen macht ihr ne lange Nase :m



Nö und Ja.

Ich hab mehrere Sprühflaschen beim Angeln dabei mit welchen ich die Körbe zur Not einsprühe und das Futter drehe, wie  die obligatorische Zitrone die den Futtershock herbeiführt.

Generell geb ich dir aber auch recht, das ein Futter vor Ort angepasst besser sein kann, aber ich kenne meine Fische vor der Tür, an einem neuen Gewässer ist halt anders. Ich mache auf Brassen Futter aber Zuhause fertig, lasse es über Nacht quellen und setze es dann ein.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ihr kippt die Additive direkt zu Anfang mit ins Futter ???


das steht doch nirgends, aber das sind wir bei deiner bemerkung mit dem um- und einsetzen. 

aber ja, ich fang in der regel mit additiven an, habe die aber nicht im gesamten futter, sondern nur in einem deutlich kleineren teil des futters.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> das steht doch nirgends, aber das sind wir bei deiner bemerkung mit dem um- und einsetzen.
> 
> aber ja, ich fang in der regel mit additiven an, habe die aber nicht im gesamten futter, sondern nur in einem deutlich kleineren teil des futters.



Ist aber auch ein schweres Thema. Ich kenne Angler, da riecht der Eimer 100 Meter weit, während andere Dezent rangehen oder erst beim Fischen drehen und beide fangen gut.

Generell sagt mir meine Erfahrung das Geruch und Geschmack einfach gestaltet werden können. Süß und dann immer die selben Verdächtigen: Vani,Erdbeer, Tutti etc. ! Im Winter drehst du dann auf Herb, Futter salzig, Geruch: Koriander, Anis, Zimt etc.

Wirklich anders machen es die meisten Nicht. ( Bis auf die Zusammenstellung der Einzelmehle)


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

nein, keine frage, ich bin da auch ganz bei euch.


----------



## feederbrassen (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



FantasticFishing schrieb:


> Nö und Ja.
> 
> Ich hab mehrere Sprühflaschen beim Angeln dabei mit welchen ich die Körbe zur Not einsprühe und das Futter drehe, wie  die obligatorische Zitrone die den Futtershock herbeiführt.



Das mach ich auch ,nur aus ner Tropfflasche.


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> .....aber ich kenne meine Fische vor der Tür, an einem neuen Gewässer ist halt anders. Ich mache auf Brassen Futter aber Zuhause fertig, lasse es über Nacht quellen und setze es dann ein.



Futter über Nacht quellen,ziehen lassen mache ich auch.
Muss ich sogar. 
 Additive füge ich immer erst bei Bedarf zu ,auch an meinem Haussee. 
Das kann sonst ziemlich nach hinten losgehen,wenn die Geschmacksrichtung mal gaaanz anders ausfällt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> nein, keine frage, ich bin da auch ganz bei euch.



Und ich hab mein Rezept was ich teste 4 Wochen vor dem Hegeangeln gepostet und musste es doch rausnehmen weil ich mir in die Hose machen.

Wir Angler sind doch bescheuert. :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



> Das mach ich auch ,nur aus ner Tropfflasche.
> 
> 
> Futter über Nacht quellen,ziehen lassen mache ich auch.
> ...



Hab ich recht selten erlebt, gerade Vanille ist doch ein massiver Allrounder und nach Claus Müller gehört es in jedes Futter. Zammataro muss überall seine 10% Hanf drin haben. Ich Klopp jetzt immer beides rein. :q


----------



## feederbrassen (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Vanille und Hanf verträgt sich gut zusammen.

Jetzt das aber :  

Nehmen fast alle ,deshalb lass ich es aus dem Futter raus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Vanille und Hanf verträgt sich gut zusammen.
> 
> Jetzt das aber :
> 
> Nehmen fast alle ,deshalb lass ich es aus dem Futter raus.



Da bin ich nicht Eitel, was Fängt das Hängt. Spätestens beim Hegelangeln kann die Nummer zum Boomerang werden. Du hast ja keine Zeit alle 15 Minuten ein neues Futter aufzubauen.

Ich muss aber auch ganz ehrlich sein, ich fische jede Woche irgendeine Komponente neu weil ich nie so richtig die 100% erreiche die ich will. Ist halt nen Anglerding und betrifft wohl jeden von uns so.


----------



## feederbrassen (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Die Grundmischung steht und ist je nach Verfügbarkeit fast immer identisch.
Gewechselt werden nur Gewürze .
Das wiederum mache  ich aber von der Jahreszeit abhängig ob überhaupt und welche ich hinzufüge
Der Grundmix ist aber so ausgelegt das ich fast alle Sauerreien 
hinzufügen kann ohne mir was zu versauen.
So habe ich alle Optionen am Wasser offen.
Mit fischiger Grundeinstellung habe ich weniger gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Was die 100% Prozent angeht:
Man kann leider nie irgendwelche direkten vergleiche schaffen,jeder Tag usw.ist anders.
da ich den heiligen Gral noch nicht gefunden habe ,bin ich also immernoch auf der Suche danach.
Gehört wohl mit dazu ,macht aber auch Spass .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die Grundmischung steht und ist je nach Verfügbarkeit fast immer identisch.
> Gewechselt werden nur Gewürze .
> Das wiederum mache  ich aber von der Jahreszeit abhängig ob überhaupt und welche ich hinzufüge
> Der Grundmix ist aber so ausgelegt das ich fast alle Sauerreien
> ...



Und deswegen drehen wir uns ein Leben lang im Kreis beim diesem Thema. :vik:

Edit: Hab den Weizen auf der HP mal als Bilderstrecke hinterlegt, das ist soviel Arbeit, das ist quasi ein zweiter Job. D

http://www.16er-haken.de/futterkunde/partikel/weizen/


----------



## Slick (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Marcel van den Eynde Roach das funzt bei meinem Gewässer auch,aber auf Tutti,Erdbeere oder Vanille hatte ich kaum Fänge,außer es hat sich ein Fisch mal an den Haken verirrt.

Bei mir ist z.B der Bringer Knoblauch(Rotaugen) oder für hartgesottene Monster Crab(Brassen).

Da stellt man aber nach jedem Wurf den Eimer freiwillig 5m weg vom Angelplatz.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Slick schrieb:


> Marcel van den Eynde Roach das funzt bei meinem Gewässer auch,aber auf Tutti,Erdbeere oder Vanille hatte ich kaum Fänge,außer es hat sich ein Fisch mal an den Haken verirrt.
> 
> Bei mir ist z.B der Bringer Knoblauch(Rotaugen) oder für hartgesottene Monster Crab(Brassen).
> 
> Da stellt man aber nach jedem Wurf den Eimer freiwillig 5m weg vom Angelplatz.



Wobei ich sagen muss das VDE seine Lockstoffe gar nicht so derb riechen. Ist jetzt nichts negatives, weil zu starke Aromen auch scheuchen können, aber gegen die gute Buttervanille kommt es nicht an. Die hat aber wiederum ihre eigenen Tücken.

Knofi ist wirklich klasse, gerade im Kalten Allerdings setze ich dort auf herbe Gewürze.


----------



## Rallus (24. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Mein erster Fisch...


----------



## jigga1986 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hat es schon einer am Rhein auf Weißfische probiert? Lohnt sich das?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Heute war ich auf Barsch los. Gab aber nur ein 27er Rotauge (hat den 4er Haken inkl. ganzen Tauwurm verschlungen) und einen Zander. Kein richtiges Fangfoto, wollte mal das Schuppenkleid fotografieren.


----------



## Ukel (25. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Heute neben ein paar weiteren Fischen ein 38er Rotauge im MLK, gefangen an der Kopfrute mit zwei Maden


----------



## staupi (26. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

vorgestern am kanal mit meinen ersten beiden fische
50er döbel und 45er brasse


----------



## Ukel (26. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Heute gab es wieder gute Rotaugen im MLK, diesmal 40 und 41 cm


----------



## feederbrassen (26. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Bildschöne Fische #6 :k


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Sehr sehr schöne Fische !


----------



## jigga1986 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Heute am Rhein im Neuss. In 4 Stunden ein 15cm Brasse. Ist wohl noch zu früh

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulli1958m (26. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Ukel schrieb:


> Heute gab es wieder gute Rotaugen im MLK, diesmal 40 und 41 cm


Jetzt weiß ich auch wohin meine Rotaugen aus denVorjahren hingewandert sind....über den DEK in den MKL ....dat kann doch nicht wahr sein :q:q:q

_*Petri an die Fänger*_ #6

|wavey:


----------



## Ukel (27. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

ne ne ne, dat sind schon unsere eigenen Rotaugen....außerdem wären sie bei dir höchsten halb so groß gewesen, wenn sie ihre Wanderung vor Jahr und Tag von dir zu uns angetreten hätten :m


----------



## staupi (27. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Heute wieder am Kanal und meinen ersten Karpfen  dieses jahr ,wenn auch nur 45 cm ,aber der anfang ist gemacht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich war heute mit Matchrute und Handstange unterwegs.Mit dem Waggler 7 handlange Fische in knapp 2 Stunden, den Futterplatz dann auf 8 Meter etwa verlegt und 23 Fische nachgelegt.

Bunt gemischt, Brassen und Rotaugen, Güstern wie Ükel. Ärgerlich nur, das ich eine sehr gute Brasse abgesetzt habe,nach kurzem Abziehen verlor ich den Fisch durch Ausschlitzen.

On Top hat sich bei meinem Stuhl der Drehmechanismus verkeilt und jetzt kann ich das Dingens nicht zusammenklappen. #t


Der hier ist das: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jemand eine Idee, wie man das Rädchen lösen kann ? Das sitzt komischerweise Bombenfest,bewegt sich keinen Millimeter. #c


----------



## Slick (28. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri zu den Fischen

Hast es mal mit einer Rohrzange probiert,da hast du einen längeren Hebel?

Eventuell hat das Gewinde gefressen?

Grüße


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Slick schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fischen
> 
> Hast es mal mit einer Rohrzange probiert,da hast du einen längeren Hebel?
> 
> ...



Mit Rohrzange setze ich morgen an. Ich bin halt sehr irritiert, weil ich den Mechanismus so betätigt habe wie immer, niemals zu fest, aber auch nicht zu locker. Beim Einpacken will ich drehen und das Dingens sitzt Bombenfest. Ich hab den halben Abend probiert zu drehen, keine Chance.

Mal schauen, morgen wird das schon irgendwie geschaukelt, wäre nur Schade wenn es den Stuhl dabei zerlegt, mein absoluter Liebling. :l


----------



## Angler2097 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Mach ein dickes Tuch um die Mutter, sonst frisst sich die Rohrzange in den Kunststoff und es gibt hässliche Abdrücke ^^ 

Ich würde vorher etwas Spray z.B. WD40 oder MoS-Spray verwenden und dann ganz vorsichtig hebeln, sonst bricht der Kunststoff. Es kann auch Dreck im Gewinde hängen. 

Das ist halt der Nachteil bei Kunststoff-Gewinden. Bei Stahl gibt's sowas nicht, rostet höchstens fest.

Auf jeden Fall ist Vorsicht geboten, ja nicht mit Gewalt drangehen, dann machst du dir den Stuhl nur kaputt.


----------



## phirania (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Besorgsam mit der Mutter umgehen..
Nicht das da was einklemmt.


----------



## Angler2097 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Piranhia alter Grenzgänger #6 Ich melde es mal nicht, weil ich dich so gerne mag :q


----------



## oberfranke (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Mal von innen her mit nem Hammer prellen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Jungs, bevor es "ausartet"- back to topic  War am WE auch mal auf "Friedliche" unterwegs, Wetter u Bedingungen passten, haben alle gebissen auf einzelne, maximal 2 Maden am 18er Haken. Hat Spaß gemacht an der feinen Waggler- Montage.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge, möge die Macht mit mir sein und der Stuhl meinen Hintern die nächsten 4 Jahre halten !


----------



## Angler2097 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hat es geklappt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Hat es geklappt?



Der Stuhl ist wieder voll Einsatzfähig, Rohrzange sei dank. War lediglich etwas überdreht. :vik:


----------



## Angler2097 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Das freut mich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Das freut mich



Und mich erst, weil der Stuhl auch immer eine gute Zwischenlagerung für alles Mögliche war. Zusammengeklappt passte dort immer Jacke und Setzkescher/Keschkopf rein und andere Utensilien.

OT:

War heute für 4 Stunden am Wasser mit der Handstange bisschen was testen, Ergebnis waren viele Kleinfische. Hab dann am Ende meine Bonusrute ausgepackt, Methodfeeder montiert, Hartmais am Haar angeboten und eine alte Weisheit schlug wieder zu, fische niemals mit 2 Ruten.

Beim Beködern der Handstange musste natürlich die Method-Rute komplett krumm gehen, der Fisch natürlich sich NICHT haken und ich mir wieder ins Fäustchen beißen weil genau das der Grund ist weshalb ich selten 2 Köder im Wasser habe. 

Der Aktion nach zu schätzen war es wohl ein Karpfen. Ich mach die Ruten scharf, nach 15.00 Uhr ist der Bursche fällig. :m


----------



## Angler2097 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hol die Sau aus ihrem Loch ^^


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Klassisch mit dem Methodfeeder. Zwei gute Brassen, aber kein Foto und noch einen Aland.


----------



## jigga1986 (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Auf Pellets?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Auf Pellets?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Eine Brasse auf Pellets, die anderen beiden Fische auf kleine Boilies.


----------



## Roach05 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Gestern konnte ich an meinem Hausgewässer der Fulda, mit der Bolorute ein paar schöne Döbel und auch das ein oder andere Rotauge fangen.
Nach der Startfütterung mit Futterballen, habe ich nur noch Maden und Hanf geschossen. Köder waren Maden.


----------



## phirania (3. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri.
Läuft doch.#6


----------



## Case (3. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri #6

Case


----------



## Lenoc (3. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Wahnsinn was einen alles auf die Method Feeder geht...dachte erst an nen Satzer omg|supergri

Nebenbei eines der größten und schönsten Rotaugen die ich je fangen durfte....:l


----------



## feederbrassen (3. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hammer Plötzen #6


----------



## boot (3. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri allen Fängern, das Rotauge ist echt eine Hammer Kirsche.


----------



## MS aus G (3. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Von mir Euch allen auch ein dickes Petri!!!

Ich verlinke dann mal wieder!!!

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4651610&postcount=2545

Gruß Mario


----------



## Ukel (4. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

schöne Rotaugen, Petri, da hat man echt was in der Hand, fühlen sich ganz schön massiv an


----------



## Xianeli (4. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Leider keine Fotos gemacht. Aber auf Method Feeder viele Rotaugen von 30-38 cm. 

Mir erging es da wie Lenoc , dachte mehrmals das dort ein Satzer dran sein müsste


----------



## jigga1986 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

 könnt ihr vielleicht noch Gewässer dazu schreiben

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulli1958m (4. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> könnt ihr vielleicht noch Gewässer dazu schreiben


....so bekommst du keine Antwort #d
Machs übers Ausschlussverfahren....da bekommt man ehr eine Antwort 

#h


----------



## ulli1958m (4. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

*Dickes Petri an die Fänger* #6

#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Jop, einige schöne Fische dabei ! Wenn man sich die Bilder ansieht dürfen die Fänger stolz auf sich sein.


----------



## jigga1986 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> ....so bekommst du keine Antwort #d
> Machs übers Ausschlussverfahren....da bekommt man ehr eine Antwort
> 
> #h


Krieg ich eine Sperre für Spam 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roach05 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Heute war ich mal wieder mit der Centrepin und Wathose zum trotten an der Fulda, nachdem ich erst schon die Kiepe und die Bolorute im Auto hatte, doch nochmal spontan umentschieden.
Konnte einige schöne Döbel erwischen, Köder waren Maden. 3 richtig gute waren dabei um die 50 cm, der Rest so zwischen 30 und 40 cm.
Ich musste feststellen, Fotos machen mitten im Fluss ist garnicht so einfach.[emoji16]


----------



## Matrix85 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Sehr schön, richtig tolle Fische. 
Die zählen doppelt und dreifach.
Gruß und Petri


----------



## ulli1958m (9. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

So nun kann ich auch mal einen schönen Fisch hier einstellen |rolleyes

Fisch: Döbel 50cm
Gewässer: Ems
Angelart: Feeder 
Köder: Made/Mais 
Vorfach:100cm
Haken: 10er mit Madenrig


----------



## Roach05 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri Ulli, toller Fisch.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xianeli (9. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri zu den Döbeln 

Leider wieder am Zierfische vorbei,
bei mir gab's nur ein 52er Klodeckel. Auf der Matte abgehakt und wieder rein.


Gewässer: Stausee Gunderath auf Method Feeder


----------



## Flymen (9. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Feedern und Schwimmbrot sind bei uns der Renner 




Gesendet von meinem D5103 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brachsenfan (9. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Bei mir is dieses Jahr irgendwie nach wie vor tote Hose.
Hab jetzt aber erstmal 2 Wochen frei. Hoffentlich schaff ich´s da jetzt endlich mal, was auf die Schuppen zu legen!?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*













#h


----------



## DerHausmeister (12. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*











Am Rhein bei Bonn auf Made / Mais Kombi mit der Feederrute.
Dachte erst wäre eine Barbe so wie die Rute angeschlagen hat |supergri


----------



## Brachsenfan (13. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri an alle Fänger!

Gestern Abend konnte ich meinen neuen PB-Graser überlisten.(Geht ja gut los: Erster Fisch in 2017 und gleich ein neuerPB:vik
Köder war ein Pellet.
Die Maiskette auf dem Futterplatz war eigentlich für die Asiaten gedacht, aber dieser hier hatte wohl Lust auf was gehaltvolleres.|kopfkrat
Mal sehn, wie´s die Tage noch weiter geht. Muss die Ferien ja auch noch weng nutzen!|supergri


----------



## Angler2097 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri! Schöner Fisch


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Habe heute die erste Vorbereitungen zum Hegefischen begonnen und die Handstange warm gefischt. Die letzten beide Tage hatten gleiches Wetter, Westwind und dichte Wolkendecke.

Setup war eine 6 Meter Handstange, 1 Gramm Pose Karottenform, Kettenbebleiung, 20er Haken. Gefischt wurde mit Maden, Pinkie und Caster.

Es gab in 4 Stunden 56 Fische mit einem Gewicht von 3100 Gramm. Gefüttert habe ich relativ wenig, immer mal wieder Köder geschossen um den Platz aktiv zu halten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Heute den zweiten Tag zur Vorbereitung fürs Hegefischen gehabt. Konnte mich nochmals steigern, zumindest vom Gewicht her. Mein Nebenmann, ein guter Bekannter, fing einen Zander auf Made. War der Höhepunkt des Tages.

Das Bild habe ich vom Hintergrund befreit, weil wir die Vermutung haben das dort ein Zandernest steht und wollen diesen Fischen natürlich die Ruhe während der Schonzeit gönnen. Da viele seltsame Gestalten an den Gewässern unterwegs sind leider eine unschöne, aber notwendige Maßnahme. Der Rest des Texts auf dem Blog.

https://16er-haken.blogspot.de/2017/04/trainingsstart-furs-hegefischen.html


----------



## ulli1958m (15. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Heute am frühen Nachmittag für 2,5 Std an der Ems....habe zwar kurz den Arschi nass gekriegt.....aber dennoch hat es sich gelohnt :m

_*3 Döbel 40, 49 und 56cm....sind mir doch glatt wieder ins Wasser gerutscht 

#h
*_


----------



## cop79 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

14.04.17
Brassen 37cm, 650g
Gewässer: Stör
Einfache Grundmontage mit Sargblei und Mais als Köder





20.04.17
Brassen 29cm, 293g
Gewässer: Große Tonkuhle Itzehoe
Posenmontage mit Wurm


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri, schöne Brassen !


----------



## cop79 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Petri, schöne Brassen !



Petri Dank! Meine allerersten Fische als freier, geprüfter Angler! |supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



cop79 schrieb:


> Petri Dank! Meine allerersten Fische als freier, geprüfter Angler! |supergri



Eine alte Weisheit sagt: Als Schwarzangler hat man immer besser gefangen. :vik:

Viel Erfolg weiterhin, ein schöner Einstand !


----------



## boot (21. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri allen Fänger n


----------



## bootszander (21. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hallo Hamburger Jung. Mit den heringen war es für mich nichts. Das wetter, nein danke, ich wollte ja im boot schlafen und das womo nicht extra anmelden. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Ich werd schon noch kommen und die platten die jetzt noch etwas dünn sind ärgern. Gruß und lass noch was übrig?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich habe heute eine nächste Session zur Vorbereitung meines Hegeangelns gehabt. Die ersten beiden Stunden mit Waggler, was für mich einfach Krampfangeln war, es gab zwar einige Fische, bin dann aber zur Handstange übergegangen. Die ersten 30 Minuten einige Güstern und Hybriden, dann war Geisterstunde. Naja, bis sich meine Stippe verneigte. Nach 10 Minuten, an einem 18er Haken, bei 0,10 mm konnte ich einen 63 cm landen. Wieder zurück gesetzt, danach bekam ich meine Weißfische. :vik:

Die kalten Nächte scheinen meine Brassen aber zu vergrämen, Güstern, kleiner Döbel, Hybriden, Plötzen und eine Rotfeder. Ich konnte heute aber wieder einiges lernen ! #h


----------



## Matrix85 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Trotz schwerer Bedingungen noch gut gefangen! 
Momentan ist es echt schwer, letztes Jahr Ende April ging es schon richtig ab. 
Trotzdem wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg beim Hegefischen! 
Petri heil


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Trotz schwerer Bedingungen noch gut gefangen!
> Momentan ist es echt schwer, letztes Jahr Ende April ging es schon richtig ab.
> Trotzdem wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg beim Hegefischen!
> Petri heil



Ist aber euch ein komisches Jahr. Ich habe ja schon den Vorteil an einem flachen See zu fischen, aber selbst hier haben die Fische das Maul vernagelt. Da möchte ich nicht wissen wie andere Leiden müssen !

Ich bin aber guter Dinge, viiiiiiiiiiiiiiieel Salz im Futter hat mir in den letzten Tagen den Hintern gerettet.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich habe beim Feedern ein paar Döbel erwischt. Leider hatten sie im Winter wohl die ein oder andere Begegnung mit einem Vogel :/


----------



## feederbrassen (27. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ist zwar bei mir schon vier Tage her und hatte noch keine Zeit aber wollte unbedingt mal antesten ob am Vereinsee was auf Rotaugen geht.
Also Futter angemacht,ein Paar Gewürze dazu und ab ans Wasser.
Dort angekommen ,den Blick mal über den See schweifen lassen und einen Platz ausgesucht.
Leider stellte sich der Wind, der immer wieder ganz hübsch blies als nicht so günstig heraus um mit der Stange zu fischen.
Das Teil machte oft nen hübschen Bogen wenn der Wind reinblies und ich hatte Schwierigkeiten überhaupt die Pose zu sehen.:q
Egal, das beste daraus machen und nach Zehn Minuten war die erste Plötze im Sack.|bigeyes
16 er Häkchen und 10 er Vorfach mit ein bis zwei Maden drauf, brachten immerhin 15 Plötzen in Einheitsgröße ,zwischen 20 und 25 cm .
Eigentlich schlecht gefischt, denn die meisten der Hauchzarten Bisse hab ich nicht sehen können.
Spass hat es dennoch gemacht, denn immerhin konnte ich die Fische die ganze Zeit am Platz halten.




Durften natürlich alle wieder zurück.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Nach meinen ersten Erkenntnissen beim Üben und dem Ausbleiben von Brassen habe ich heute den Köder stur abgelegt und eine Albtraum-Traumsession erlebt. In etwas 50 Fische, zwei sehr gute Brassen erwischt, aber einfach mal 3 sehr sehr gute verloren.

Zur Krönung hatte ich einen 10 Minütigen Drill mit einem Unbekannten, der sich nicht zeigen wollte, ordentlich Druck aufbaute. Karpfen kann ich ausschließen, der hätte die Montage zerlegt, aber was auch immer es war, es war ein guter Fisch. 

Ich konnte heute aber sehr viel lernen, habe einige Haken testen können und einen weiteren Favoriten für die Box gefunden. Auch mein Futter scheint sich zu Finalisieren. Ich bin sehr sehr zufrieden mit der Albtraum-Traumsession, auch wenn ich als relativ schlechter Stipper heute eine menge Fische abgebügelt habe.






Bildchen liefere ich gleich nach.


----------



## jigga1986 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

50 Fische fang ich pro jahr

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> 50 Fische fang ich pro jahr
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Und trotzdem sind wir beide Angler.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Auch wenns Größere gibt, mit 45 mein PB. Gefangen auf großes Madenbündel am Mittellandkanal heute Abend. Wollte eigentlich Karpfen.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hab heute auch nochmal die Feeder ausgepackt, Zielfisch Karpfen. 
Hat prima geklappt


----------



## boot (30. April 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hab heute auch nochmal die Feeder ausgepackt, Zielfisch Karpfen.
> Hat prima geklappt



Petri schauen gut aus. 

LG ole


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich hoffe, wenn sie geräuchert sind sehen sie noch besser aus :q 

Zur Zeit hab ich richtig Lust am Feedern, vielleicht greife ich dieses Jahr nochmal auf Barben in der Donau an, da würde ich gerne mal wieder eine fangen #6


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Wunderschöne Fische, die Schleien, so finde ich.


----------



## d.b. (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

So ist es, Perti :m


----------



## fishhawk (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hallo,



> Wunderschöne Fische, die Schleien, so finde ich.



Nicht nur Du!!!

Einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfische.

Leider in vielen Gewässern bei uns hier über die Jahre bis über 90% Rückgang der Fangergebnisse.

Wallerfänge sind dagegen buchstäblich explodiert.

Ob das nun ein kausaler Zusammenhang ist oder ne zufällige Korrelation, kann ich als Laie natürlich nicht beurteilen. Sowas hat ja eh nie nur eine einzige Ursache.

In den ganz wenigen Gewässern wo es noch keine Waller gibt und auch keinen Satzkarpfenwahn sind die Fänge wesentlich stabiler geblieben.
Da nehme ich dann auch ne weitere Anfahrt in Kauf, um ne schöne Tinka zu überlisten.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich glaube schon, dass da hauptsächlich die Waller dran schuld sind. Den Satzkarpfenwahn (wie Du das gut bezeichnest) den gab es im "Karpfenland" Franken schon vor Fünfzig Jahren und da fing man noch richtig gut Schleien, aber Waller waren da auf ganz wenige Gewässer beschränkt. Bei uns in Mittelfranken gab es den Waller damals nicht. Heute kommen sie fast überall vor.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube schon, dass da hauptsächlich die Waller dran schuld sind. Den Satzkarpfenwahn (wie Du das gut bezeichnest) den gab es im "Karpfenland" Franken schon vor Fünfzig Jahren und da fing man noch richtig gut Schleien, aber Waller waren da auf ganz wenige Gewässer beschränkt. Bei uns in Mittelfranken gab es den Waller damals nicht. Heute kommen sie fast überall vor.
> 
> ...



Je nach Gewässergröße und Besatz, wie Entnahme. Wenn ich einen kleinen Tümpel voll mit Karpfen besetze wird ein Fisch weichen müssen. Wenn ich sehe das in jeden noch so kleinen Teich mindestens ein 10 Pfünder Karpfen schwimmen muss erklärt sich dieses Phänomen für mich von selbst.

An großen Gewässern mit viel Wasser wird das anders laufen, aber der Vereinsweiher vor der Tür, wo man rüber spucken kann, da haben Besatzmaßnahmen die Unterwasserwelt wohl im wesentlichen geändert.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Je nach Gewässergröße und Besatz, wie Entnahme. Wenn ich einen kleinen Tümpel voll mit Karpfen besetze wird ein Fisch weichen müssen. Wenn ich sehe das in jeden noch so kleinen Teich mindestens ein 10 Pfünder Karpfen schwimmen muss erklärt sich dieses Phänomen für mich von selbst.
> 
> An großen Gewässern mit viel Wasser wird das anders laufen, aber der Vereinsweiher vor der Tür, wo man rüber spucken kann, da haben Besatzmaßnahmen die Unterwasserwelt wohl im wesentlichen geändert.




Hallo,

dürfte schon richtig sein, was Du schreibst. Nur hatten und haben wir in unserem Verein keinen so kleinen Teich (der kleinste ist ein Baggersee mit etwa 2 Hektar, bei bis zu 7 Metern Tiefe) und selbst in unseren Fließgewässern konnte man früher richtig gut auf Schleien angeln. Das ist bis auf Ausnahmefänge eigentlich vorbei und da sehe ich als Hauptverursacher eben schon den Waller, welchen es damals eben bei uns nicht gab.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Wir haben in unserem nicht kleinen Vereinssee einen guten Wallerbestand und dazu den vermutlich best abgewachsenen Schleienbestand westlich des deutschen Rheines. An den Wallern liegt es ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Bei uns holt sich ein Kormoran gezielt  Schleien :craus ,um sie an seinem Horst wieder auszukotzen.
Warum auch  immer.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Andal schrieb:


> Wir haben in unserem nicht kleinen Vereinssee einen guten Wallerbestand und dazu den vermutlich best abgewachsenen Schleienbestand westlich des deutschen Rheines. An den Wallern liegt es ganz sicher nicht.




Hallo,

gut, wenn Du es schreibst, dann muss es daran liegen, dass entweder allgemein nicht mehr viel gezielt auf Schleien gefischt wird, oder eben es viele Angler ganz einfach nicht mehr können.
Dazu kann ich allerdings nicht viel sagen, da meine "Friedfischzeiten" gut 40 Jahre her sind und ich davon nicht mehr viel Ahnung habe.|uhoh:
Wenn Du meine Gerätschaften sehen würdest, mit denen ich ein paar mal im Jahr auf Karpfen losziehe, ich glaube, Du würdest mich ins nächste Angelgerätemuseum schicken.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bei uns holt sich ein Kormoran gezielt  Schleien :craus ,um sie an seinem Horst wieder auszukotzen.
> Warum auch  immer.



Das nennt man Hegemaßnahme ! :q:q:q


----------



## fishhawk (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hallo,

wie schon gesagt, werden es vermutlich mehrere Ursachen sein.



> An den Wallern liegt es *ganz sicher* nicht.



Wenn du meinst das per  Ferndiagnose, ohne die Gewässer zu kennen,  beurteilen zu können.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Schnauzbärte wirklich gänzlich unbeteiligt sind.

Wobei ich auch einen Baggersee kenne wo es zwar nicht viele, dafür wirklich große Schleien gibt, aber auch große Waller. Der ist allerdings ziemlich verkrautet und hat viel Totholz, da haben die Tinkas schon gute Verstecke.


----------



## Kauli11 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bei uns holt sich ein Kormoran gezielt  Schleien :craus ,um sie an seinem Horst wieder auszukotzen.
> Warum auch  immer.



Vielleicht wg. der vielen Y-Gräten? :vik::q

#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Harten Tag mit dem Picker gehabt, wenig Kontakt mit den Fischen, einige abgesetzt, oft Haken und Körbe gewechselt. Gab ca. 20 Fische, eine gute Brasse. Das Wetter ist momentan mein bester Freund. #6


----------



## cop79 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Kleiner Jägersee, Lkr. Roth

2x Karpfen
38cm -> auf Blinker (auf Grund liegend) 





40cm -> Grundmontage, Mais





1x Schleie
25cm -> Grundmontage, Mais


----------



## warenandi (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

:l Schleie :l
Dickes Petri zu diesem wunderschönen Fisch!....#6


----------



## cop79 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Danke! Die war echt super! Für das regionale/vereinstechnische Schonmaß (28cm) ein bißchen zu kurz. Aber dass sie jetzt wieder schwimmt, ist auch gut!#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hi, ich konnte bei einem kurzen Ansitz nochmals einige Brassen fangen, darunter zwei bessere. Ich hatte dazu noch eine im Drill die wohl vom Drill her meine größte hätte sein können. 5 Minuten hat es gedauert, der Picker bis zum Handteil krumm, der Fisch wollte sich nicht zeigen und schlug heftig in die Schnur. 

Der Haken bog sich auf ohne den Fisch gesehen zu haben, das ganze Vorfach war aber voller Schleim, komplett. Hätte, wäre, wenn... Aber es nagt schon an mir.


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ahhhh so sehen die nochmal aus |supergri
Gehen bei uns nur noch nachts. 
Dafür gehen die Rotaugen wie doof.
Die waren Jahre kaum ans Eisen zu bekommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ahhhh so sehen die nochmal aus |supergri
> Gehen bei uns nur noch nachts.
> Dafür gehen die Rotaugen wie doof.
> Die waren Jahre kaum ans Eisen zu bekommen.



An meinem Hausgewässer konnte ich dieses Jahr aber auch recht viele bessere Brassen fangen, was die letzten 4 Jahre eher nicht der Fall war. Generell bin ich sehr zufrieden, das es jetzt so richtig knallt, aber:

Die Brassen laufen an meinem See, ich ziehe in 2 Monaten weg. Das nenne ich Schicksal.  ( Aber 5 Minuten mit Fahrrad zur Elbe und 4 Seen, kleinem Fluss, auch nicht übel ! )


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Nachdem ich gestern schon verwundert gut fangen konnte wollte ich heute mit dem Method Feeder gezielt bessere Brassen fangen. Am selben Spot hieß es jetzt alles oder nichts. Miniboilies Knoblauch 10 mm am Haar und raus mit den Körben. Lief Grandios. Neben einigen guten obligatorischen Fehlbissen konnte ich dennoch einige Fische landen.








Beim Einpacken musste die Rute natürlich nochmal krumm gehen und mir einen 55er Brassen bescheren, war das Highlite eines erfolgreichen Tages. Sollte es erwünscht sein, verfasse ich dazu einen ausführlichen Bericht .


----------



## LOCHI (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Moin, gestern Abend nach 21:00
75cm, 8450g, Tauwurm, Gewässer-Saalekaskade


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Klasse Fisch ! 

Hier ist gar nichts los, Friedfische ausgestorben ? |kopfkrat


----------



## jigga1986 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Irgendwie geht gar nix dieses Jahr bis jetzt 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roach05 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Bei mir geht bestimmt was, ich war nur leider seit einem Monat nicht am Wasser.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Oh weh Jungs, dann werde ich heute für euch ein paar Fische mitfangen. Aber dennoch, hier ist trotzdem im Verhältnis zu andere Sparten des Angelns komplett tote Hose.........

Aber gut, mehr Platz für uns. :vik:


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Gestern erstes,, Hegefischen ".
Ein Desaster nachdem es vorher schon fast zu einfach war. 
Die Fische Laichen gerade. 
Nachdem dann 3 Stunden mit den normalen techniken überhaupt nichts zu machen war half dann Mr Zufall und eine damit einhergehende ungewohnte Köderpresetation doch noch den Tag zu retten. |supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Gestern erstes,, Hegefischen ".
> Ein Desaster nachdem es vorher schon fast zu einfach war.
> Die Fische Laichen gerade.
> Nachdem dann 3 Stunden mit den normalen techniken überhaupt nichts zu machen war half dann Mr Zufall und eine damit einhergehende ungewohnte Köderpresetation doch noch den Tag zu retten. |supergri



Ich hab gestern beim Laichen der Fische mit der Handstange probiert. Links und Rechts von mir kochte das Wasser. Ich wusste das im Vorfeld ja, habe das Futter extrem trocken und wolkig gemacht.

Ich konnte nach 3 Stunden ca. 45 Fische fangen, wovon aber ein guter Teil Fingerlang war. Ca. 10 Ükel, einige wenige kleine Brasse/Güster und Hybriden. Ein ordentlichen Fisch abgesetzt. Und nen Döbel von 25 cm.

Wolke füttern hat auf jeden Fall gefetzt. :q


----------



## Thorsten1953 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Gestern erstes,, Hegefischen ".
> Ein Desaster nachdem es vorher schon fast zu einfach war.
> Die Fische Laichen gerade.
> Nachdem dann 3 Stunden mit den normalen techniken überhaupt nichts zu machen war half dann Mr Zufall und eine damit einhergehende ungewohnte Köderpresetation doch noch den Tag zu retten. |supergri


Ging uns letzte Woche nicht anders 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Roach05 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht bestimmt was, ich war nur leider seit einem Monat nicht am Wasser.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Schade, würde mich über schöne Bilder freuen, aber auch du wirst deine Tage am Wasser unter Garantie noch bekommen ! #6


----------



## jan_h (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Moin Moin. Ich war von Samstag auf Sonntag mit meinem Kollegen an unserem Hausgewässer in Schleswig Holstein. Es lief am Samstag super. Von Brassen, Schleie bis hin zu Karpfen alles dabei. Es lief einfach wie am Schnürchen... aber das Wetter war auch ideal. Leichter Nieselregen, warm und etwas Wind. 

Am Sonntag war es in den Morgenstunden noch ganz passabel dann über Tag aufgrund der direkten Sonne total tot. Am Abend gingen dann nochmal etliche Brassen an Land... insgesamt der erste erfolgreiche Ansitz in diesem Jahr! :vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich war ja mit der Handstange los um ein wenig auf Kleinfisch zu angeln, ist mir auch einigermaßen gelungen. Ich werde mir wohl demnächst mal eine Speedrute zulegen, das macht glaube ich noch mehr Spaß !











Der ganze Bericht: https://16er-haken.blogspot.de/2017/05/lang-lang-auf-klein-klein.html


----------



## Xianeli (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/320xq90/r/923/oIehSo.jpg


Heute ein wenig Zeit gehabt und diese 2 schönen Schleien von 40 cm und 30 cm gefangen.


----------



## bootszander (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Schöne tinkas, würde ich auch gerne mal wieder fangen.
Weiter so, gruß Jürgen


----------



## warenandi (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri zu den Tinka's...:l
Ich habe morgen endlich mal frei und werde den Tag am Wasser verbringen.
Einfach mal alles versuchen was geht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Xianeli schrieb:


> https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/320xq90/r/923/oIehSo.jpg
> 
> 
> Heute ein wenig Zeit gehabt und diese 2 schönen Schleien von 40 cm und 30 cm gefangen.



Schöne Fische ! Schmecken sie auch, wie sie aussehen ? Hab immer gehört das Schleie vom Filet her recht weich und schwabbelig ist.


----------



## JottU (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Mir schmecken sie. In den meisten Fällen räucher ich die.


----------



## Xianeli (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich werde möglicherweise gleich gesteinigt aber... Ich esse keinen Fisch, daher kann ich da nix genaueres sagen. Meine Eltern und Schwiegereltern jedoch umso mehr. 

Sie essen sie am liebsten geräuchert ( die kleineren)   und die größeren gegrillt.


----------



## Pinocio (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Schleie blau, hat mir sehr gut gefallen, tolles Fleisch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ich werde möglicherweise gleich gesteinigt aber... Ich esse keinen Fisch, daher kann ich da nix genaueres sagen. Meine Eltern und Schwiegereltern jedoch umso mehr.
> 
> Sie essen sie am liebsten geräuchert ( die kleineren)   und die größeren gegrillt.



Nö, warum sollte man dich dafür steinigen ?


----------



## Xianeli (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nö, warum sollte man dich dafür steinigen ?



Werde deshalb öfter belächelt, beleidigt oder sonst noch was. Natürlich ist das hier unter Angelkollegen meist was anderes. 

Die mehrheit versteht es nicht das ich angeln gehe ohne den gefangenen Fisch essen zu wollen. Da schlägt die Stimmung ganz schnell um und es geht das leidige Thema los:  "tierquälerei; dafür Haut man dem armen Fisch einen haken ins Maul; wie würde es dir gefallen wenn ich dir einen Haken...." 

Ich denke das kennen wir alle. Lustigerweise kommen solche Kommentare auch von anderen Anglern #t


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich kenne Schleie geräuchert und aus dem Backofen. Gibt sicher bessere Fische, aber schlecht schmeckts nicht. Zumindest deutlich besser als Karpfen...

Muss ich auch mal wieder fangen...


----------



## bootszander (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

In kleinen stücken paniert schmecken sie mir noch am besten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Werde deshalb öfter belächelt, beleidigt oder sonst noch was. Natürlich ist das hier unter Angelkollegen meist was anderes.
> 
> Die mehrheit versteht es nicht das ich angeln gehe ohne den gefangenen Fisch essen zu wollen. Da schlägt die Stimmung ganz schnell um und es geht das leidige Thema los:  "tierquälerei; dafür Haut man dem armen Fisch einen haken ins Maul; wie würde es dir gefallen wenn ich dir einen Haken...."
> 
> Ich denke das kennen wir alle. Lustigerweise kommen solche Kommentare auch von anderen Anglern #t



Ich habe es mir einfach abgewöhnt darüber zu urteilen. Bei mir gehen die Alarmglocken nur an wenn massiver Raubau betrieben wird, der Eimer nicht voll genug sein kann, die Aalschnüre den halben See belegen, die Zandernester behakt werden und dergleichen.

Fisch essen ist doch komplett Okay, man muss aber auch einsehen das ein Gewässer auf Dauer keine massive Entnahme verträgt. Fingerspitzengefühl ist hier angesagt.

Ist aber ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, die goldene Mitte oder der Konsens wird selten erreicht.


----------



## Knut82 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Mein Fang von heute morgen. Ist das eine Brasse? Ich bin bei den Friedfischen nicht so fit und hab vorher noch keine gefangen. Hatte so 55-60 cm


----------



## Xianeli (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Leider ist das tägliches Brot bei mir am Gewässer. Kaum darf geangelt werden wird trotz raubfischschonzeit wie wild auf Hecht und Zander geangelt. Man sieht die kleinen Hechte und Zander dann alle verangelt am Rand treiben. Ärgere ich mich jedes mal drüber. 

Andere nehmen jeden noch so kleinen weißfisch mach hause und erzählen noch stolz das sie damit Füchse füttern würden.

Kontrolliert wird bei uns sehr viel, allerdings nur die Erlaubnis, den Rest interessiert hier niemanden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Leider ist das tägliches Brot bei mir am Gewässer. Kaum darf geangelt werden wird trotz raubfischschonzeit wie wild auf Hecht und Zander geangelt. Man sieht die kleinen Hechte und Zander dann alle verangelt am Rand treiben. Ärgere ich mich jedes mal drüber.
> 
> Andere nehmen jeden noch so kleinen weißfisch mach hause und erzählen noch stolz das sie damit Füchse füttern würden.
> 
> Kontrolliert wird bei uns sehr viel, allerdings nur die Erlaubnis, den Rest interessiert hier niemanden



Ich kann es auch nicht Nachvollziehen. Selbige Leute jammern dann auch immer das der See " Tot sei". Ich erwidere dann oft, das auch schlecht etwas Abwachsen könne, wenn schlicht und ergreifend alles sofort abgeschlagen wird.

Bei Weißfisch wird der Humbug ja noch besser. Jeden Fisch abschlagen und was dann ? Verbuddeln ?Mir fällt da nichts zu ein, lass die Leute einfach angeln, pflege dein Gewässer, handle Nachhaltig.

Verlieren wird man diesen Kampf aber so oder so, da fehlt einfach der Horizont für.


----------



## phirania (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Knut82 schrieb:


> Mein Fang von heute morgen. Ist das eine Brasse? Ich bin bei den Friedfischen nicht so fit und hab vorher noch keine gefangen. Hatte so 55-60 cm



Woll ist ne Brasse voll mit Laichausschlag.....|rolleyes


----------



## Knut82 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Danke, auch für den Hinweis zum Ausschlag!


----------



## cop79 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Schleie 25cm





Schleie 24cm


----------



## saardöbel (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*






Sitzen seit 2 Std an der Saar zu feedern und haben 25 von den kleinen Biestern bis maximal 7 cm gefangen. Leider kein einziges Rotauge o.ä.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich war gestern entspannt Method Feedern, die Seele baumeln lassen, kühles Radler getrunken und gehofft das etwas an den Haken geht. 

Zum Einsatz kamen Mais und Miniboilies






Mit der Futterschleuder habe ich auf der nahen Bahn etwas Futter gelegt.






Ein paar Brassen bis 35 cm waren das unerwünschte Resultat.






Geduld wurde aber belohnt, 55er Brassen konnte gelandet werden. Leider fing der Kescher viel Schmutz, um den Fisch schnell wieder releasen zu können habe ich keine " Waschaktion  " gestartet. 






War ein schöner Männertag !


----------



## JottU (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Männertag waren die Fische bei mir in Beisslaune. Karpfen, 58cm-3,7kg und 46cm-2kg. Mehrere Rotfedern, davon 6 ü20. Und natürlich Bleien, von 25 - 50 bunt gemischt. 
Die Karpfen warten auf ihren morgigen Einsatz bei meiner Pokalfinaleparty - dann frisch aus dem Rauch.


----------



## sigurd (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Zwar kein Friedfisch, aber der ist mir heute beim Feedern an nem See ans Band gegangen. Sieht nach einem Signalkrebs aus, also ne invasive Art. Habs leider erst im Nachhinein recherchiert, sonst hätte ich ihn nicht wieder zurückgesetzt denke ich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Meine erste Forelle auf Futterkorb im See. Ohne Worte......


----------



## Ukel (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Gestern gabs eine 46er Schleie am 20er Haken, 10er Vorfach an der Kopfrute, eine weitere in der Größe verloren, haken ausgeschlitzt


----------



## jigga1986 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Rhein Düsseldorf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich war am Samstag auch mal wieder auf Friedfisch unterwegs, und konnte diese schöne 38er zum Landgang überreden. Die Verletzung war beidseitig, gleiche Stelle und Größe.


----------



## warenandi (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

:l:l:l
Ich werde Neidisch. Diese schönen Tincas......:l
Dickes Petri!


----------



## Tim89 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Moin, 
konnte über das lange Wochenende diese schöne zum Fotoshooting überreden 
Hatte sich an einem 24er BOilie mit 16er Popi vergriffen...


----------



## JottU (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Boah!
Tolles Teil. Petri!


----------



## Xianeli (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Sehr schön  petri dir 
Selten eine so große Schleie gesehen

Heute war mein letzter Angeltag als Junggeselle. Ab dem Wochenende bin ich dann unter der Haube ^^

War ein schöner Tag. Konnte 5 Brassen zwischen 40 und 50 cm erwischen und eine Menge jungbrassen. Leider habe ich 2 richtig dicke Fische verloren trotz 0.18 Vorfach und ohne Hindernisse. Nächste mal wohl doch lieber etwas stärkere selbstgebundene anstatt fertige Vorfächer nehmen. 
Ist mir so noch nicht passiert und ärgere mich doch sehr darüber das die Schnur direkt am Haken gerissen ist


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Ist mir so noch nicht passiert und ärgere mich doch sehr darüber das die Schnur direkt am Haken gerissen ist



War die Schnur gekringelt an dieser Stelle oder Glatt durchtrennt ?


----------



## Xianeli (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Gekringelt, denke schlecht gebunden bzw Knoten gelöst oder?  Dabei waren es nichtmal billige


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Gekringelt, denke schlecht gebunden bzw Knoten gelöst oder?  Dabei waren es nichtmal billige



Dann ist die Verbindung am Plättchen aufgegangen, locker gewesen oder schlecht gebunden. Da ich selbst Binde und mir anfangs bei kleinen Haken ( 20er, 22er, 24er, ) ebenfalls wegen noch zu dicken Vorfachschnüren die Haken stets flöten gegangen sind kann ich dir ein Lied davon singen.

Meistens sind die Vorfachstärken, gerade bei dünnen Plättchen, einfach zu dick, dann passiert sowas recht häufig.


----------



## Xianeli (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Naja bei selbstgebundenen passiert mir das eigentlich nicht. Habe seit langem fertig gebundene benutzt von Gamakatsu. Kommt davon wenn man faul ist und nix selbstgebundenes vorrätig hat  

Naja jeder zahlt mal Lehrgeld. 

Plättchenhaken binde ich immer mit einem Bindegerät. Damit war bisher alles super. Ohne Bindegerät lässt das Resultat leider noch zu wünschen übrig


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Naja bei selbstgebundenen passiert mir das eigentlich nicht. Habe seit langem fertig gebundene benutzt von Gamakatsu. Kommt davon wenn man faul ist und nix selbstgebundenes vorrätig hat
> 
> Naja jeder zahlt mal Lehrgeld.
> 
> Plättchenhaken binde ich immer mit einem Bindegerät. Damit war bisher alles super. Ohne Bindegerät lässt das Resultat leider noch zu wünschen übrig



Ich binde selbst nur mit einem Hakenbinder, alles andere war mir viel zu Anstrengend. Wenn man in einer ruhigen Minute mal schnell 50 Haken für die Box fertigen will ist meiner Meinung nach so ein Hilfsgerät Gold wert.

Anfänglich musste ich erst lernen welche Vorfachstärken und Wicklungen richtig passen, hält jeder Haken nun zuverlässig. Lediglich sehr dünne Haken fischen sich nur mit absoluter Vorsicht, was aber in der Natur der Sache liegt. Sie biegen schnell auf, brechen gern. Rausheben von Fischen gehört dann auch der Vergangenheit an. Ab einem Gewicht von 150 Gramm ist der Kescher dann dein bester Freund. #6


----------



## bootszander (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Tim, na das ist doch mal eine tika,tinka. Da habt ihr aber einen guten vereinssee. Raubfische sind da kaum drin außer zander und barsche, richtig? Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Tim89 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

@Bootszander: In dem See schwimmen auch große Hechte...aber es ist ein sehr guter Weißfischbestand vorhanden... Aber die Schleien wachsen sehr gut ab, gibt sehr viel natürliche Nahrung.


----------



## Brachsenfan (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Nachdem ich im April ja nen guten Start hatte, ging dann erstmal wieder weniger.
Erst im Mai konnte ich wieder ein paar Fische fangen.
Sorry, waren leider nicht ganz die richtigen Bilder. Aber schöne Fische waren´s trotzdem.


----------



## Brachsenfan (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Und diese Fische gabs auch noch:


----------



## mittellandchannel (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

ein Sonnenbarsch? Wo gibts die denn?


----------



## Case (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> ein Sonnenbarsch? Wo gibts die denn?



Dort wo Aquarienfreunde ihre zu großen "freilassen". Sind ne echte Plage. Die überleben sogar richtig kalte Winter. 

Case


----------



## Brachsenfan (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Also bei uns waren die Sonnenbarsche beim Futterfisch-Besatz dabei.
Waren auch nicht so einfach zu fangen, halt mehr ein Zufallsfang.


----------



## cop79 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Nachdem ich im April ja nen guten Start hatte, ging dann erstmal wieder weniger.
> Erst im Mai konnte ich wieder ein paar Fische fangen.
> Sorry, waren leider nicht ganz die richtigen Bilder. Aber schöne Fische waren´s trotzdem.



Wenig Friedfische dabei... 

Ich war in den letzten Tagen auch recht erfolgreich:





47cm





40cm





40cm





18 - 31cm


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



cop79 schrieb:


> Wenig Friedfische dabei...
> 
> Ich war in den letzten Tagen auch recht erfolgreich:
> 
> ...



Schöne Fische ! Einige Schleien werde ich die Tage auch Posten, mal sehen wie groß. :m


----------



## warenandi (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri allen glücklichen Fängern!
Ich habe es auch mal endlich wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Und das Erfolgreich.:m

Kleiner Schuppi von 49cm.
Eine Tinca von 43cm und eine Tinca mit 40cm!:vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich hab einen Witz auf Facebook veröffentlicht, enthalte ich dem Anglerboard natürlich nicht vor.

Woran erkennt man einen weiblichen Fisch ? Es fehlt der Schwanz !





















Einige Güstern und Brassen. Der Schwanzlose war selbst im Drill noch Fit, beim Releasen bekam er sogar die Gesamtnote 1 für Form und Haltung. Die Natur macht Sachen. #d


----------



## Xianeli (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri #6 schöne Fische.

War heute auch los und dachte mir "der frühe Angler fängt den Fisch" 
Hätte ich mal lieber länger geschlafen |gr: 
Von 5 bis 9 Uhr fast nix und von 9 bis 11 dann 13 kg Brasse verteilt auf 7 Fische bei gefühlten 100 km/h Windgeschwindigkeit. 

War trotzdem schön :vik:


----------



## Enorm (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Heute hatte ich endlich mal Glück bei mir am Neckar.
Konnte insgesamt 3 Rotaugen zwischen 23 und 27 cm überlisten.
Dazu noch 2 kleine Döbel.

Jetzt weiss ich endlich, dass es auch andere Fische als Grundeln gibt :q


----------



## grubenreiner (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Seit dem 15. ist die Barbenschonzeit rum und ich kann endlich wieder meine Lieblingsmethode weiter verfeinern.

Mit leichtem Gepäck, am klaren Flüßchen entlang pirschen, Fische auf  Sicht ansprechen, vorsichtig einige Köderproben in die hoffentlich  korrekt eingeschätzte Zugrichtung legen und den Hakenköder an freier  Leine sachte dazwischen präsentieren, den Köder zwischen wulstigen  Lippen verschwinden sehen und dann spüren wie die Schnur sich strafft...:l


----------



## Xianeli (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*






Heute nochmal los zum Feedern.

Mit 51 cm der größte von allen. 12 weiter zwischen 35cm-45cm. Hätte mir zur Abwechslung mal einen Karpfen gewünscht ^^


----------



## JottU (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

War mal wieder ein erfolgreicher Sonntag auf Friedfisch.


----------



## esox1000 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri, schöne Schleien.
Ich konnte am WE zwei kapitale Nasen und zwei kampfstarke
Barben verhaften. 

Gruß esox


----------



## Steffe (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Heute gegen 6 Uhr  2 Schleien auf Tauwurm direkt am Ufer unter nem grossen Baum. Ein Aal, gleiche Stelle, ist mir um 5 Uhr kurz vorm Keschern ausgeschlitzt, wäre mein erster gewesen :c


----------



## Roach05 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Nach 3 Monaten, habe ich es endlich mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft! 
Es gab ein paar Rotaugen und eine schöne Schleie.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Roach05 schrieb:


> Nach 3 Monaten, habe ich es endlich mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft!
> Es gab ein paar Rotaugen und eine schöne Schleie.



Schöner Fisch !


----------



## reland (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl von meinen Fängen.

Gruß


----------



## -Nasenmann- (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Bei uns läuft es im Moment recht rund.Am Wochenende Mal ne Nacht am See gefeedert.Ergebnis waren knapp 13kg


----------



## Gladiator1988 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Verdammt, hier sind wirklich schöne Schleien dabei! Das animiert mich gleich dazu, auch zeitnah mal wieder auf Schleie zu gehen.

Petri an die Fänger!


----------



## oldhesse (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Kann hier jemand bei der Bestimmung helfen? Für ne Nase ist der Fisch etwas groß wie ich finde.


----------



## zokker (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri zur Nase, schöner Brocken.


----------



## oldhesse (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Krass. Muss echt Mal nen Maßband mitnehmen.so ne große und schwere Nase hab ich noch nie gesehen....
Vielen Dank


----------



## Enorm (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Habe heute meinen zweiten Flusskarpfen überlisten können. 
48cm


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

@oldhesse: Die Nase ist in der Tat "hitverdächtig"! Dickes Petri!

Werd am WE mal raus zum Döbel ärgern mit Brot an mein Hausgewässer zurückkehren, freu mich und kanns kaum erwarten, dass es losgehen möge!


----------



## cop79 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

53er Brassen von vor 4 Wochen







Und ansonsten die letzten Tage ein paar schöne Schleien , Karpfen, Rotfedern...


----------



## Ukel (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Gestern, neben einigen anderen Fischen, dieses Rotauge von 44 cm im MLK


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hallo,

Petri, sauberes Rotauge im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes.

Bei uns im Main-Donau-Kanal sehen die meist nicht mehr so hübsch aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. August 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich bin wieder da. :vik: |uhoh:

Umzug überstanden und das neue Hausgewässer mal angetestet. Natürlich mit vielen neuem Input, aber geknallt hat es jetzt schon mehrmals, darunter dieser schöne Brassen von 67 cm und garantierten 4 Kg +. Schöne Rotfedern waren auch dabei, nebst einigen kleinen Rotaugen und 2 besseren. Eines war um die 35cm, aber nun ja, wenn man den coolen Raushängen lassen will.... Fisch beim rausheben verloren. |evil: 

Da kommt bald einiges mehr. Die Vielzahl an Gewässern ist schon erschreckend, mein Drang aber ein einzelnes als solches schon komplett zu erobern wird im Burnout enden. |supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. August 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich bin jetzt noch aus der Puste. Am feinen Rotaugengeschirr, an der Stipprute, eine Schleie von 47 cm gefangen. Der Drill ging ganze 30 Minuten, weil ich keinen Druck aufbauen wollte, der Kescher zu kurz war, der Fisch nicht aufgab und ich ihm vom Ufer aus folgte, soweit es eben ging.

0,10 mm Vorfach, 0,12 mm Hauptschnur, 18er Haken. Das war ein denkwürdiger Tanz. Die Zielfische konnte ich auch noch überlisten, mein Weizen ließ mich nicht hängen, scheint eine Bank für meine Fischerei zu werden. |wavey:









































Deswegen geht man Angeln !


----------



## feederbrassen (24. August 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri heil. Hast du ja wieder prima hinbekommen :q
Besonders die schöne Tinca. Top. #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. August 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Petri heil. Hast du ja wieder prima hinbekommen :q
> Besonders die schöne Tinca. Top. #6



Ich hatte mir fast in die Hose geschissen als ich den Fisch zum Ersten mal sah. Im Gegenzug zu meiner alten Hausstrecke sind hier überall Kanten und Krautfelder. Meine Stiefel waren Komplett Nass weil ich immer ans Limit gegangen bin und dem Fisch folgte.

Dat war ne zu geile Nummer. :q


----------



## feederbrassen (24. August 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ein paar fischchen von der letzten feedersession.
Der dunkle Spiegler im letzten Bild war allerdings schon ne harte Nuss. 
Aber geil war es. 
Bloß Brassen gehen selten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. August 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ein paar fischchen von der letzten feedersession.
> Der dunkle Spiegler im letzten Bild war allerdings schon ne harte Nuss.
> Aber geil war es.
> Bloß Brassen gehen selten



Petri !

Da hätte ich an der Stippe aber mal so gar keinen Bock drauf. Da musste den See dann aber Ablaufen nach deiner Pose, irgendwo 500 Meter weiter....... |uhoh::q


----------



## feederbrassen (24. August 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ablaufen geht bei uns nicht. 
Halten oder weg. 
Schwimmen wäre ne Option


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. August 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ablaufen geht bei uns nicht.
> Halten oder weg.
> Schwimmen wäre ne Option



Mal schauen was die nächsten Wochen geht. Neben meinem Hausgewässer ist gleich ein kleiner Fluss, 4 Meter breit, 1 Meter tief, daneben noch nen kleines Loch, dahinter ne Kieskuhle und nen Elbloch, dann gleich die Elbe, daneben der Hafen und die Flussmündung, ein alter Flussarm und noch paar Teiche.

Alles im 3 KM Radius. |supergri


----------



## feederbrassen (24. August 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mal schauen was die nächsten Wochen geht. Neben meinem Hausgewässer ist gleich ein kleiner Fluss, 4 Meter breit, 1 Meter tief, daneben noch nen kleines Loch, dahinter ne Kieskuhle und nen Elbloch, dann gleich die Elbe, daneben der Hafen und die Flussmündung, ein alter Flussarm und noch paar Teiche.
> 
> Alles im 3 KM Radius. |supergri


So üppig hab ich es nicht, bin aber zufrieden. 
Ich werde mich noch etwas auf die letzten beiden Durchgänge im Vereingewässer konzentrieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. August 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> So üppig hab ich es nicht, bin aber zufrieden.
> Ich werde mich noch etwas auf die letzten beiden Durchgänge im Vereingewässer konzentrieren.



Im Endeffekt bringen einem viele Gewässer auch nichts, wenn man an einem nicht mal weiß woran man ist. Mir reichen auch wenige, dafür mag ich es aber, wenn ich weiß wie die Fische ticken.

Bin da eher der Anhängliche. :q


----------



## warenandi (25. August 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ein fettes Petri allen Fängern hier!..
Und ich schaffe es nicht bei diesem Wetter ans Wasser zu kommen! :r


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Tincas hier und Tincas dort. Mein neues Hausgewässer scheint ein grüner Schatz zu sein. Ich muss meine angelei anpassen und möglicherweise Umstellen. Da gibt es mehr zu holen.


----------



## Virus87 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Mittellandkanal Lübbecke


----------



## Trollwut (12. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

4,5 Pfund.
Dürfte eigentlich gar nicht im See sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*











Tinca Tinca


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Nochmals 2 Minischleien, die Große ist mir einen Abend zuvor wegen massiver Unfähigkeit flöten gegangen. :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Feines Gewässer mit grünen Schönheiten hast du da erwischt [emoji106]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Feines Gewässer mit grünen Schönheiten hast du da erwischt [emoji106]



Scheint auch ein sehr starkes Schleiengewässer zu sein. Erster Eindruck ist neben massigen Anteil an Rotfedern, das viele Schleien sich drunter mischen und der Bestand sehr gut sein muss.

Ich konnte ja bereits eine von 50cm verhaften, eine weitere sehr gute ging verloren und etliche kleine Fangen. Von Brassen keine Spur, bis auf eine von ca. 9 Pfund scheint dort weniger von den Klodeckeln vertreten zu sein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Huch, ne Brasse von 9 Pfund. Wenns sonst nix ist 

Morgen früh um 6 bin ich bei uns an der Bucht mit Picker und Futterkorb. Nebenbei stell ich eine auf Aal und eine auf toten KöFi. Mal gucken was so geht. Brassen sind auf jeden Fall drinne. Als ich das letzte mal vor ca 9 Jahren da war, hab ich richtig geile Deckel gefangen. Mal gucken wieviele die ganzen Schwarzangler übrig gelassen haben...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Huch, ne Brasse von 9 Pfund. Wenns sonst nix ist
> 
> Morgen früh um 6 bin ich bei uns an der Bucht mit Picker und Futterkorb. Nebenbei stell ich eine auf Aal und eine auf toten KöFi. Mal gucken was so geht. Brassen sind auf jeden Fall drinne. Als ich das letzte mal vor ca 9 Jahren da war, hab ich richtig geile Deckel gefangen. Mal gucken wieviele die ganzen Schwarzangler übrig gelassen haben...



Der Russenzander erfreut sich mancherorts mehr Beachtung als die gewollten Speisefische des Mainstream. Leider wachsen Brassen auch recht langsam ab......

Mit Picker wird ne große Brasse aber zur Mutprobe, kann ich dir garantieren!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Mache mir da bei meiner Picker überhaupt keine Gedanken.

 Aber wird bestimmt eh wieder wenig. Ist generell alles leer gefischt kommt mir so vor. Damals hat man viel besser gefangen. Sehr sehr traurig. Werde bei der nächsten Vereinssitzung mal fragen, ob denn überhaupt noch Fisch besetzt wird oder wofür ich Beiträge zahle. Kann ja irgendwie nicht sein das nix nachkommt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mache mir da bei meiner Picker überhaupt keine Gedanken.
> 
> Aber wird bestimmt eh wieder wenig. Ist generell alles leer gefischt kommt mir so vor. Damals hat man viel besser gefangen. Sehr sehr traurig. Werde bei der nächsten Vereinssitzung mal fragen, ob denn überhaupt noch Fisch besetzt wird oder wofür ich Beiträge zahle. Kann ja irgendwie nicht sein das nix nachkommt.



Damals. :q

Wenn es ein Picker ist, dann sind bessere Fische aber schon ne heftige Sache. Wie viel Wurfgewicht kann die Rute denn ab ? 

Was den Besatz angeht hab ich mir noch nie Gedanken gemacht, ich fahre immer Angeln, wo ich kann und versuche mich dort den Gegebenheiten anzupassen. Entnommen habe ich sehr selten, weil ich einfach zu faul zum Kochen bin.

Allerdings scheint mir gerade die ältere Generation unter der Maxime zu stehen: " Was ich an Geld ins Wasser werfe muss ich an Fisch in die Pfanne bringen". Das Problem daran ist in meinen Augen nur, das viele nicht verstanden haben das auch Fische ziemlich lang brauchen um zu wachsen und die Bestände nicht von Bäumen fallen.

Ich kenne jemanden, der muss mit 10 Brassen von 50cm Nachhause fahren, an einem See wo der Bestand schon ******** ist. Da wird dann jeder Kollege im Umkreis gefragt ob er nen Fisch aus dem Setzkescher etc. haben kann. 

Das Grab haben sich viele selbst geschaufelt. Jetzt fangen eben nur noch Leute die sich mit allem Auseinandersetzen und viel mehr Zeit und Energie investieren, aber ist vielleicht auf gut so !


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Mir geht es nicht um Fisch den ich mit nach Hause nehmen kann, ich will einfach Spaß haben und auch mal was fangen. Beißen ja nicht mal die kleinen richtig. Ist einfach kaum Fisch da. Kanns mir anders nicht erklären.

Zur Picker: Kann ich grad gar nicht sagen was fürn WG die hat . Is ne Triana black Star in 3,60m. Habe damit schon einige gute Fische gezogen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um Fisch den ich mit nach Hause nehmen kann. Sondern ich will Spaß haben und auch mal was fangen.
> 
> Zur Picker: Kann ich grad gar nicht sagen was fürn WG die hat . Is ne Triana black Star in 3,60m. Habe damit schon einige gute Fische gezogen.



Sehe ich auch so, Angeln soll Spaß, Neugierde, Freiheit sein. Mal einen Fisch mitnehmen ist ja auch kein Thema, jeden Fisch mitnehmen wird aber zu einem, für deine Mitangler, Zwangsläufig. Ändern können wir es aber sowieso nicht.

Zur Rute:

Ich glaube nicht, das deine Rute zu den Pickern zählt. Die Modelle die ich gesehen habe, werfen alle von 80 Gramm bis 100 Gramm. Das ist ne Feederrute, bzw. ne leichte.

Dat hier ist ein Winkelpicker.

http://www.16er-haken.de/feedern/feederruten/der-winkelpicker/


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Sry, mit den Begriffen Picker und Feederrute werde ich wohl nicht mehr warm . Schaue nachher mal genauer nach. Ist auf jeden Fall nen enormer Spaßbringer der Stock.

 Zur Fischentnahme: Mir geht es sogar mittlerweile schon so, dass ich aus schlechtem Gewissen kaum Fisch mitnehme. Bestände sind eh schon schlecht. Eigentlich traurig. Man will ja auch mal lecker Fisch essen.

 Ich muss mich nochmal schlau machen, was unser Verein genau für den Besatz tut. Kommt mir alles seltsam vor. In 8-10 Jahren sollten eigentlich genügend Fische nachgekommen sein wenn besetzt wurde.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Sry, mit den Begriffen Picker und Feederrute werde ich wohl nicht mehr warm . Schaue nachher mal genauer nach. Ist auf jeden Fall nen enormer Spaßbringer der Stock.



Ich bin da aber auch eher der Nerd, eigtl. spielt es keine Rolle, solange sie dir dienlich ist bei deinen Zielen. Hab mir eben paar Bilder angesehen, war wohl ne anständige Rute. Macht nen guten Eindruck!



> Zur Fischentnahme: Mir geht es sogar mittlerweile schon so, dass ich aus schlechtem Gewissen kaum Fisch mitnehme. Bestände sind eh schon schlecht. Eigentlich traurig. Man will ja auch mal lecker Fisch essen.
> 
> Ich muss mich nochmal schlau machen, was unser Verein genau für den Besatz tut. Kommt mir alles seltsam vor. In 8-10 Jahren sollten eigentlich genügend Fische nachgekommen sein wenn besetzt wurde.



Ich bin was dieses Thema angeht eh Schizophren. Auf der einen Seite räume ich Nacktschnecken vom Weg um ja auf keine zu treten, auf der anderen Seite bin ich Angler. Ich hab ein sehr großes Herz für Tiere, esse aber dennoch Fleisch.

Ich schaffe es auch nicht eine Schleie mitzunehmen, geht schon alleine deswegen nicht, weil die einfach zu schön sind. Fisch esse ich aber trotzdem, am liebsten Brassen, an der Elbe gibt es genügend davon. Da tuts nicht so weh mit der Entnahme.

Zum Besatz:

Vorstände tragen auch gern mal Gewässer mit Besatz ein, nur fährt der LKW voll Fisch dann ans Gewässer wo die Machthaber gerne sitzen. Du hast auf dem Papier Fisch, aber nicht im Gewässer. Kommt nicht so selten vor wie man glaubt........


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Bin auch Tierfreund und Angler . Muss man auch, sonst sollte man das Angeln sein lassen. Wenn ich sehe wie manche Leute die Fische quälen, da raste ich aus. Nur leider kann man nicht alles kontrollieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bin auch Tierfreund und Angler . Muss man auch, sonst sollte man das Angeln sein lassen. Wenn ich sehe wie manche Leute die Fische quälen, da raste ich aus. Nur leider kann man nicht alles kontrollieren.



Empathie ist das Stichwort, fehlt leider vielen Menschen und würde einiges leichter machen. Ich fahre jetzt zum Sport, euch allen dicke Fische ! #h


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hab nochmal nachgeschaut, doch nicht mehr ganz richtig in Erinnerung gehabt. Fische zwar leichte Futterkörbe damit, aber dicke Fische kann man wunderbar drillen. Die grüne Spitze ist die härteste. 

Gerade mal mit unserem 2ten Vorsitzenden geschnackt was so geht auf Brasse. Am Sonntag wurden mit auswärtigen Anglern, wieviele weiß ich nicht, nur eine Brasse gefangen... Dafür wohl aber viele gute Rotaugen und Güstern. Das dämpft meine Vorfreude zwar etwas, umso geiler wäre es dann aber wenn ich tatsächlich dicke Brassen ziehen würde. Mal gucken. Allerdings bestätigt das meinen Verdacht, dass viele Brassen weggefangen wurden und nichts besetzt wurde.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Gestern war ich am kleinen Fluss. Das erste Mal, mit gemischten Gefühlen. Kontakt zum Fisch war ständig da, leider war mit Hund konzentriertes Fischen einfach nicht drin, weil er gern seinen Arsch auf meinem Schoß haben musste. Viele Bisse gingen ins Leere, aber war auch einkalkuliert, so ist das eben mit einem Wuffi.

Gefischt wurde mit der leichten Feederrute und Tellerblei. Als Köder kamen Maden ins Rennen. Insgesamt aber fürs erste Mal schon supi, die Tage gehts dort nochmals ran.


----------



## geomas (18. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

^ Petri! Neue Gewässer zu erkunden, das erste Mal dort zu Angeln ist immer ne spannende Sache. Sieht gut aus, der kleine Fluß.
Die Ukeleis begeben sich für ne leckere Made auch gerne mal zum Gewässerboden ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



geomas schrieb:


> ^ Petri! Neue Gewässer zu erkunden, das erste Mal dort zu Angeln ist immer ne spannende Sache. Sieht gut aus, der kleine Fluß.
> Die Ukeleis begeben sich für ne leckere Made auch gerne mal zum Gewässerboden ;-)



Das tun Ükels und Rotfedern einfach zugern. Hatte ich beim Vereinshegeangeln, am neuen Hausgewässer, scheinbar überall. Keineswegs selten, aktivierst du die Dinger, folgen sie dir bis in den Kescher. :m

Was neue Gewässer angeht muss ich aber sagen überfordere ich mich doch schnell, momentan sogar sehr, weil ich zuviele im Radius habe. Das sind einfach mal 15 Teiche/Flüsse/Seen in Spuckreichweite.

Und jedes anders, jedes mit anderem Fischbestand.Für einen Friedfischjunkie toll, aber auch Burnout. Morgen gehts an den Hafen........


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Mission Hafen-Feedern geglückt.



















































Heute war ich auch nochmals für knappe 3 Stunden los, gab ungefähr 19Kg Fisch. Darunter diese schöne Güster. Sieht auf dem Bild wahrlich kleiner aus, hatte aber auch fast 40cm.


----------



## fischbär (24. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Was machst Du mit soviel Fisch wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



fischbär schrieb:


> Was machst Du mit soviel Fisch wenn ich fragen darf?



Über die Schulter hängen und Trocknen. 

Ernsthaft, ab und an nehme ich Fisch mit, hängt aber von der Größe und Bedarf ab. Da ich im Fließwasser nicht hältern kann ist das immer schwer zu steuern.

Als weiteres, ich kann in Sachsen Anhalt zurücksetzen, wenn es nicht der Zielfisch ist. Sprich: Ich wollte Rotaugen, es gab aber nur Brassen. :m


----------



## Kochtopf (24. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Dickes Petri!
Ansonsten halte ich die Frage nach der Verwertung nicht für zielführend da sich mitunter Sportsfreunde aus abknüppelländern denunzieren könnten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dickes Petri!
> Ansonsten halte ich die Frage nach der Verwertung nicht für zielführend da sich mitunter Sportsfreunde aus abknüppelländern denunzieren könnten



Ach Quatsch, soll doch jeder Halten wie er mag. Ich kann nicht so viel fressen wie ich fange, deshalb höre ich mit dem Angeln auch nicht auf.

Ich hab auch gern Sex obwohl ich keine Kinder will, kein Grund für den Aufstand oder?


----------



## Kochtopf (24. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Nee so meine ich das nicht. Man weiss nur nicht wer mitliest und ich fände es schade, wenn sich jemand an der Mitteilung zurückzusetzen verbrennen würde. Das ist der einzige Grund warum ich eine Frage nach der Verwertung kritisch sehe


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nee so meine ich das nicht. Man weiss nur nicht wer mitliest und ich fände es schade, wenn sich jemand an der Mitteilung zurückzusetzen verbrennen würde. Das ist der einzige Grund warum ich eine Frage nach der Verwertung kritisch sehe



Nochmals für dich:

*§ 5
Unzulässigerweise gefangene Fische*

(1) Fische, die trotz Fangverbotes (§ 2) oder während der Schonzeit (§ 3 Abs. 1) gefangen werden, und untermaßige Fische (§ 4 Abs. 1) sind unverzüglich schonend in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen. *Andere Fische, die nicht absichtlich gefangen wurden, können zurückgesetzt werden, wenn dies aus einem vernünftigen Grund geschieht.* Werden sie beim Fang nachhaltig verletzt, sind sie unverzüglich zu töten. Beim Fang oder nach Satz 3 getötete Fische sowie entsprechende tot angelandete Fische dürfen nicht verwertet werden; eine Aneignung ist verboten.

Ich lebe in einem Bundesland wo ich mir den Schuh nicht anziehen muss, der hier gern so Hart diskutiert wird. Ich wollte auf Rotaugen und fing Brassen.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

War auch ganz allgemein gedacht und gemeint, wohnt nicht jeder in einem Bundesland mit halbwegs intelligenten Fischereigesetzen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> War auch ganz allgemein gedacht und gemeint, wohnt nicht jeder in einem Bundesland mit halbwegs intelligenten Fischereigesetzen



Ich muss dir aber dennoch recht geben, als ich die Frage gelesen hatte musste ich auch erstmal sinnieren, welchen Ausgang solch eine Diskussion nehmen würde.

Hier treffen ja 2 Lager aufeinander. Ich als Releaser, der wirklich nur 2x im Monat Fisch mitnimmt ( wenn überhaupt ) und jemand der Angeln mit Essen assozieren könnte.

In Deutschland wirst du als Angler quasi Kriminalisiert. Aber weißte was, ich mach dat wie ich mag. Ich halte gegenüber dem Gewässer und meinen Mitmenschen die Verantwortung eine intakte Umgebung zu erhalten.

Das geht weder durch zwanghaften Fraß, noch durch Angeln ohne Nachzudenken.


----------



## fischbär (24. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Oh weh, so war das nicht gemeint! Ich bin nur immer an Verwertungswegen für Weißfisch interessiert. Vielleicht erfährt man so ja mal was neues. Habe selbst letzte Woche Brassenfilets geräuchert, da hätte ich auch 19 kg losbekommen. Die waren weg wie nix.
Irgendwelche Aussagen hier im Forum sind doch eh nicht justiziabel. Wer will denn nachweisen, dass Herr X wirklich 10 kg Fisch gefangen hat und was damit passiert ist?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



fischbär schrieb:


> Oh weh, so war das nicht gemeint! Ich bin nur immer an Verwertungswegen für Weißfisch interessiert. Vielleicht erfährt man so ja mal was neues. Habe selbst letzte Woche Brassenfilets geräuchert, da hätte ich auch 19 kg losbekommen. Die waren weg wie nix.
> Irgendwelche Aussagen hier im Forum sind doch eh nicht justiziabel. Wer will denn nachweisen, dass Herr X wirklich 10 kg Fisch gefangen hat und was damit passiert ist?



Alles Gut!

Ich denke wir sind uns im Forum generell einig. Was deine Suche nach Rezepten angeht bin ich ein schlechter Ansprechpartner, aber: 

Ich lege gern Plätzen Süß/Sauer ein, das Schmeckt einfach wahnsinnig gut, ansonsten gern mal ne Brasse aus der Pfanne, einfach in Mehl gewälzt mit Salz und Pfeffer, dann in Butter gebraten.

Mein Hund mag die Fischköpfe, lebend. Ich glaub so wirste deine Fänge aber nicht los. :q


----------



## fischbär (25. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Also ich bin ja großer Fan von gebratenen Brassenfilets der 50cm Klasse. Dann sind die Gräten riesig und einfach zu entfernen. Ich nehme die Fische auch nicht aus, es sei denn ich will Suppe machen, sondern hole nur die Filets. Das geht fix.
Einlegen mache ich auch gern mit dem Filets, aber dann von kleineren. Uns natürlich Suppen. Und räuchern.
Und was auch genial ist: deep fried Ukelei, aber nur die ganz kleinen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



fischbär schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja großer Fan von gebratenen Brassenfilets der 50cm Klasse. Dann sind die Gräten riesig und einfach zu entfernen. Ich nehme die Fische auch nicht aus, es sei denn ich will Suppe machen, sondern hole nur die Filets. Das geht fix.
> Einlegen mache ich auch gern mit dem Filets, aber dann von kleineren. Uns natürlich Suppen. Und räuchern.
> Und was auch genial ist: deep fried Ukelei, aber nur die ganz kleinen



Die Ükels muss ich mal probieren.Wo du es ansprichst mit den Brassen filetieren, wie machst du das? ich pack die einfach ausgenommen in eine geräumige Pfanne, deine Variante dürfte aber zuträglicher sein!

Ich esse Fisch auch sehr gern, bin aber ziemlich Faul was die ganze Vorbereitung angeht. An Fisch mangelt es jedenfalls nicht, so fing ich in 3 Tagen im Hafen an die 50kg Brassen.........


----------



## Lajos1 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nee so meine ich das nicht. Man weiss nur nicht wer mitliest und ich fände es schade, wenn sich jemand an der Mitteilung zurückzusetzen verbrennen würde. Das ist der einzige Grund warum ich eine Frage nach der Verwertung kritisch sehe



Hallo,

so schlimm ist das auch nicht. Ich wohne und angle im "Abknüppelbayern" und so schlimm ist das nicht, weil uns bayerischen Anglern das ziemlich wurscht (egal) ist.
Es gibt nur wenige Angler, die hier jeden Fisch mitnehmen und wenn, dann nicht wegen der Vorschrift, sondern wegen der Verwertung.
Ich selbst gehe nicht ohne Verwertungsabsicht ans Wasser, aber ob und welchen Fisch ich mitnehme, entscheide ich und  das schon seit 1960. Und ich habe auch überhaupt keine Bedenken, dass mir durch dieses Verhalten irgend etwas passieren könnte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Kann mir einer einen tip geben was das Rotaugen angeln in der kalten Jahreszeit angeht.
Oder ich fange mal anders an, ich habe hier im Board irgendwo gelesen das die Rotaugen die man im Winter fängt besser schmecken als im Sommer, ist das so ? Und wenn ja wie fange ich die ?
Ich würde mit futterkorb und zwei drei Maden angeln fange da aber eher ziemlich kleine, kann ich dem irgendwie entgegen wirken oder muss ich mich durch die kleinen durch angeln?


----------



## Kochtopf (25. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hab mal von gekochtem Weizen oder Hanf als TOP Rotaugenköder gelesen, war bisher im Winter aber mit einem Pinkie am 18er Häkchen am erfolgreichsten


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Kann mir einer einen tip geben was das Rotaugen angeln in der kalten Jahreszeit angeht.
> Oder ich fange mal anders an, ich habe hier im Board irgendwo gelesen das die Rotaugen die man im Winter fängt besser schmecken als im Sommer, ist das so ? Und wenn ja wie fange ich die ?
> Ich würde mit futterkorb und zwei drei Maden angeln fange da aber eher ziemlich kleine, kann ich dem irgendwie entgegen wirken oder muss ich mich durch die kleinen durch angeln?



Jo, Rotaugen schmecken im Winter vorallem deswegen besser, weil die Racker gerne im Sommer Pflanzen inhalieren und auch deren Geschmack annehmen.

Hanf und Weizen sind gut, Wurmkopf kann rocken. ( Vom Tauwurm). Made ist der Klassiker, klappt immer und überall.


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Jo, Rotaugen schmecken im Winter vorallem deswegen besser, weil die Racker gerne im Sommer Pflanzen inhalieren und auch deren Geschmack annehmen.
> 
> Hanf und Weizen sind gut, Wurmkopf kann rocken. ( Vom Tauwurm). Made ist der Klassiker, klappt immer und überall.



Ab wann kann ich denn davon ausgehen das sie nicht mehr nach Algen schmecken, oder wann schmecken sie am besten ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ab wann kann ich denn davon ausgehen das sie nicht mehr nach Algen schmecken, oder wann schmecken sie am besten ?



Kann ich keine genaue Auskunft zu geben, weil das Wetter letztes Jahr bei uns bis in den Dezember 12 Grad hatte. Ich denke mal, wenn die Pflanzen aus dem Tümpel sind, die Blüten raus etc,.

Sprich Winter ist ne gute Orientierung. Die Zeit beginnt ja bald. Ich Check das für dich mit aus, wenn ich mal paar Bratplötzen an den Haken kriege.


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kann ich keine genaue Auskunft zu geben, weil das Wetter letztes Jahr bei uns bis in den Dezember 12 Grad hatte. Ich denke mal, wenn die Pflanzen aus dem Tümpel sind, die Blüten raus etc,.
> 
> Sprich Winter ist ne gute Orientierung. Die Zeit beginnt ja bald. Ich Check das für dich mit aus, wenn ich mal paar Bratplötzen an den Haken kriege.



Da bin ich mal gespannt, ich setze mir mal eine Grenze von 5 grad wenn es zwei Wochen nicht über 5 geht probiere ich mal paar Plötzen .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt, ich setze mir mal eine Grenze von 5 grad wenn es zwei Wochen nicht über 5 geht probiere ich mal paar Plötzen .



Ich hab es die letzten 2 Wochen ab und an auf Plötzen probiert. Die Größte hatte 30cm. Wird Zeit das es Kalt wird, dann ziehen die guten Kaliber in den Hafen. 

Nächste Woche gehts nochmal an einen kleinen Fluss und an mein Hausgewässer, vielleicht gibts ja schon paar Silberbarren.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hi,
Hatte am We auch Glück.
Mein größtes Rotauge heuer an den neuen Gewässern.

Kann nur bestätigen das die großen im Sommer etwas moosig schmecken.

Deshalb frittieren wir gerne etwas kleinere .
Die schmecken Klasse.
Und Birschlinge. 






Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (26. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich weiß nur das ich mal eine kleinere aus der Saale probiert habe die war ausgezeichnet .

Schnee weißes Fleisch und sehr guter Geschmack.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hatte am We auch Glück.
> Mein größtes Rotauge heuer an den neuen Gewässern.
> 
> ...



Petri, schöner Fisch, Klasse!

Auf Made gebissen? Und wie groß? Dem Bild nach zu urteilen 40cm?


----------



## Forelle74 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Petri, schöner Fisch, Klasse!
> 
> Auf Made gebissen? Und wie groß? Dem Bild nach zu urteilen 40cm?


Hi,
Danke. 
Nicht ganz so groß[emoji6].
30 cm.
2 Bienenmaden auf 8m Tiefe.
Hätte ich so nicht mit gerechnet .


Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Danke.
> Nicht ganz so groß[emoji6].
> 30 cm.
> ...



Toll! Und ein 30cm Rotauge ist keineswegs ein schlechtes, die Jungs sind in solchen größen nicht so einfach zu fangen, gerade jetzt nicht.

Freut mich!


----------



## jan_h (28. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

War heute mal für ein paar Stunden mit der Feederrute an einem unserer Vereinsgewässer. Habe insgesamt sieben Brassen landen können... alle so in der Größe. Die Bisse kamen heute wie aus dem Nichts... plötzlich war die Rute wieder krumm |bigeyes


----------



## Trollwut (28. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Heute 12 Barben mit rund 60 cm, 9 Rotaugen mit ca 30cm, n Döbel und zwei Nasen.

Wie immer beim Bootsfeedern: Stark angefangen und stark nachgelassen. Sobald man die Standfische gefangen hat wirds richtig zäh mit teilweise 30 Minuten ohne Biss.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Dickes Petri!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri!

Ich hab mich fürs Feedern am Wochenende eingetaktet und muss noch einige Hürden bewältigen. Leider wird die Zeit, für mich halt erstes mal Hafen, nicht reichen um das mit einem guten Bauchgefühl am Sonntag zu fischen.

Heute gab es wenige Brassen, 2 Rotaugen und einige Ükel. Das Problem wird sein, den Ükeln habhaft zu werden und drumherum zu fischen.

Kleiner Wehrmutstropfen, mein Nebenmann, voll Ausgerüstet, fing weniger, weil er noch wesentlich mehr mit den Elbsprotten zu kämpfen hatte.

Bilder spare ich mir,  nichts tolles dabei gewesen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. September 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Heute 12 Barben mit rund 60 cm, 9 Rotaugen mit ca 30cm, n Döbel und zwei Nasen.
> 
> Wie immer beim Bootsfeedern: Stark angefangen und stark nachgelassen. Sobald man die Standfische gefangen hat wirds richtig zäh mit teilweise 30 Minuten ohne Biss.




In deinen Gewässern stapeln sich doch die Fische, unglaublich...


----------



## Bener (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Geile Schleie! 

Meine Tochter hat ihre neue Angel eingeweiht. Erstmal ihren aller ersten Fisch gefangen, und dann, nach 2 weiteren ist der Biss deutlich härter, Rute krumm, Bremse arbeitet zum ersten mal!

Beim Landen habe ich dann geholfen. Ganze 56 cm! Hätte ich in einem Altrheinarm nicht erwartet!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Bener schrieb:


> Geile Schleie!
> 
> Meine Tochter hat ihre neue Angel eingeweiht. Erstmal ihren aller ersten Fisch gefangen, und dann, nach 2 weiteren ist der Biss deutlich härter, Rute krumm, Bremse arbeitet zum ersten mal!
> 
> Beim Landen habe ich dann geholfen. Ganze 56 cm! Hätte ich in einem Altrheinarm nicht erwartet!



Die Schleie hättest du doch im Bart verstecken können. :q Klasse Bilder, schöner Fisch! Dickes, fettes Petri!


----------



## StrikerMS (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Petri! Traumhafter Fisch!#v


----------



## geomas (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

@ Bener: Petri! Was ein Brummer von Schleie! Den Tag am See wird Deine Tochter wohl nie vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Geile Bilder - toll mit der Tochter!


----------



## jigga1986 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Hatte am Samstag eine 60 Barbe. Die wohl mit leich war, wie kann das sein ??

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z3C mit Tapatalk


----------



## jan_h (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Hatte am Samstag eine 60 Barbe. Die wohl mit leich war, wie kann das sein ??
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z3C mit Tapatalk



Hatte letzte Woche auch noch zwei Brassen mit Laichausschlag...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Pickern im Krautteich Vol. 1


























Dieses mal war es richtiges Winkelpickern. Kein Futterkorb, sehr filigran, kaum Tackle, sehr naturnah. Kleiner Wermutstropfen, nicht unweit angelte ich für 2 Stunden zuerst und bekam nicht einen Biss, nichts. Also hieß es moven und entschneidern.

Schwein gehabt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Krautpickern Part 2


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Jo, ich wollte Frust abbauen und auf eine sichere Bank setzen, also den Hafen angesteuert. So einfach war es gar nicht, alle Fische waren sehr knapp gehakt, die Bisse kamen sporadisch. Für 15 handlange Güstern, einer Brasse von 20cm und 35 cm, sowie einem jungen Döbel hat es dennoch gereicht. So richtig spannend war der Tag aber nicht, viele Beißpausen und vogelwilde Köderwahl.


----------



## Tischbein (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Friedfisch sich gut zum Angeln auf Raubfische eignen?


----------



## Thorsten1953 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Tischbein schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Friedfisch sich gut zum Angeln auf Raubfische eignen?


Rotauge..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tischbein (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Thorsten1953 schrieb:


> Rotauge..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Vielen Dank gibt's noch andere?;+#c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Rotfeder


----------



## Tischbein (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



D1985 schrieb:


> Rotfeder




 Ja ok vielleicht noch mehr?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Brasse


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Laube


----------



## JottU (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Alle wo gibt. 
Sollten nur kleiner als der Zielfisch sein.


----------



## Tischbein (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich danke euch war sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Bener (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



JottU schrieb:


> Alle wo gibt.
> Sollten nur kleiner als der Zielfisch sein.


 
 Schonmaß beachten, wenns eines gibt! #h


----------



## Tischbein (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Wie fange ich am besten Köderfische wie Rotauge etc.?


----------



## Bener (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Du willst Raubfische fangen und schaffst es nicht, Köderfische zu fangen?

 Ich gebe hier jetzt ganz bewusst keine Tips. Lerne einen Schritt nach dem anderen. Kleine Babys laufen auch nicht sofort nen Marathon, sie fangen erstmal an zu krabbeln!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich frage mich schon ein wenig, ob die Fragen überhaupt ernst gemeint sind...so Köderfische fangen gehört eigentlich zu den Grundlagen der Grundlagen.


----------



## Tischbein (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*

Ich kenne viele Montagen möchte aber wissen welche ihr benutzt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Tischbein schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele Montagen möchte aber wissen welche ihr benutzt.



Weder Kompliziert, noch irgendwie originell. Stippe mit 0,3g Pose, einem Pinkie. Etwas wolkiges Lockfutter, im Endeffekt ist es aber egal, was du reinwirfst, Hauptsache es lockt.


----------



## Bener (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Friedfischfänge im Jahr 2017*



Tischbein schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele Montagen möchte aber wissen welche ihr benutzt.



Dropshot mit 10er Haken und streifen Lyoner. Fang mir so meine Grundeln...


----------

